# Super Smash Brothers: Brawl - frequent updates!



## Aikon (May 22, 2007)

Eeeeelllllooooooo

Smash Brothers fans rejoice:

http://www.smashbros.com/index.html

From here on out, Nintendo is releasing new information about the game every day (Weekends excluded, bastards).  Already, they list the music composers and it is a sight to be seen, you need to check it out.  Smash Brother's soundtrack was always top-notch, now it's going to be even better, believe it.

New characters, new stages, items, etc etc.  Oo La La!  

BTW, recent rumors (unconfirmed) are going around that Tingle from TLOZ will be a character.  I'm 100% in argreement this could be one of the greatest characters to ever grace the franchise.  He could even be an item, you throw him out there to distract the enemy (Who couldn't resist the urge of beating on a giggling tingle?) and buys you some time to figure out a strategy.  Good stuff,  beat the Tingle.

Anyway, it appears the Wii drought is almost over and while I myself do not own one (holding out for a black one), I know there's been a lot of grumbling Nintendo freaks out there due to lack of quality games.  This August, Metroid Prime 3 comes out too, thought I'd throw that out there.  Also, a new Rygar game from Tecmo is on the way for Wii.  

Good times for Wii fans.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (May 22, 2007)

I love how people are making news out of this non-news.  It's just a developer's blog.


----------



## Aikon (May 22, 2007)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> I love how people are making news out of this non-news.  It's just a developer's blog.



It's news because there's new information being given.  I thought the update was going to be much bigger to be honest but then, I've been known to be optimistic.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (May 22, 2007)

I'm just saying.  Developer's blogs are hardly very special.  David Jaffe (God of War creator) had a developer's blog for a long time, up until just recently.  He'd talk about a bunch of crap, and that's usually what it was.  Crap.

Kojima even has podcasts.

Developer's will say whatever they know will get you more interested in their product.


----------



## Project_X (May 22, 2007)

I have a Wii. As a matter of fact, i'm posting with it now.

Red Steel, TLOZ: Twilight Princess, and The Wii Shop games are like the best things available. I know because I have them.
Anyways, there are a BUNCH of people that could be included in the Smash Bros. crew but Nintindo says: â€œNintindo based characters only.â€
Now that Nintindo practically owns the SEGA Genisis, they should put Sketch Turner from Comix Zone in there. He rocks!
There are several others I had in mind but I'll tell in a later post.

P.S. I like th weather thing they're adding. Sounds awsome!


----------



## DragonMaster626 (May 22, 2007)

Project_X said:
			
		

> I have a Wii. As a matter of fact, i'm posting with it now.
> 
> Red Steel, TLOZ: Twilight Princess, and The Wii Shop games are like the best things available. I know because I have them.
> Anyways, there are a BUNCH of people that could be included in the Smash Bros. crew but Nintindo says: â€œNintindo based characters only.â€
> ...



 Don't forget now, SSBB is having some 3rd party characters in the game like Snake for instance. Others right now as far as I know are hoping for Sonic and Megaman to appear as the other 3rd party characters.


----------



## Rilvor (May 22, 2007)

I might buy a Wii when SSBB comes out, but right now its likely I'll never buy one. I'd rather have a Xbox 360, simply because there are more games for it, and I can get them used at Gamestop cheaper.


----------



## Rouge2 (May 22, 2007)

I like the time aspect.


----------



## Rilvor (May 22, 2007)

Of course I really want to play it because Solid Snake will be in it ^^ They should put in Wolf too, he was animated in Melee, but they didn't add him in  Fox Vs. Wolf would be a great match


----------



## DragonMaster626 (May 22, 2007)

Spirit Wolf said:
			
		

> I might buy a Wii when SSBB comes out, but right now its likely I'll never buy one. I'd rather have a Xbox 360, simply because there are more games for it, and I can get them used at Gamestop cheaper.



Well the only reason for that is that there are only a small selection of games right now. So many Wii owners are stuck with a few games but can still play old games they can download with their points. I'm planning on getting the other two next gen systems later on. I got all 3 of the last gen.

I'm really looking forward to SSBB though, I really like the idea where the characters have their own special "Super Smash?" attacks.
Though that's not what they are really called now but it sounds logical enough to me that they might as well be called that.


----------



## Rilvor (May 22, 2007)

Yar, I want to know what Fox does for his ^^ maybe he gets in his Arwing and shoots em with a smart bomb XD while he goes to DO A BARREL ROLL!


----------



## Rhainor (May 22, 2007)

DragonMaster626 said:
			
		

> Don't forget now, SSBB is having some 3rd party characters in the game like Snake for instance. Others right now as far as I know are hoping for Sonic and Megaman to appear as the other 3rd party characters.



Actually, IIRC, MGS was originally a Ninty property.  Thus, they're still only working with Nintendo original characters.

Personally, I'm kinda psyched that Ridley (from the Metroid games) will be a playable character.


----------



## Aikon (May 23, 2007)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> I'm just saying.  Developer's blogs are hardly very special.  David Jaffe (God of War creator) had a developer's blog for a long time, up until just recently.  He'd talk about a bunch of crap, and that's usually what it was.  Crap.
> 
> Kojima even has podcasts.
> 
> Developer's will say whatever they know will get you more interested in their product.



It's new details about the game, I don't even know what you're saying.  Albeit small, for example, in one stage the time of day is altered I'm assuming by the game clock.  Another is a list of music composers working on the game which up until this new blog site was revamped hasn't been revealed.  New info is going to be released on a daily basis, at least for the foreseeable future.  If it doesn't interest you that's fine, but I'm interested in it.  And unless you're not a fan of the franchise, how could you not be interested in it, in which case why are you even posting here?  New info on the game hasn't been revealed since like what, E3 of last year?  It's just nice we're being kept up to date on it's development.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (May 23, 2007)

Aikon said:
			
		

> silverwolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am interested about the game, I just don't give two sniffs to the wind about what the developer has to say about it, let alone that it's updated daily or every Friday, etc.

The big news would have come out one way or another and I personally don't care what composers are involved or what stages there are.  Part of the fun of a game, to me, is experiencing it all anew.  Having somebody oversaturate their coverage of a title is a big turn-off for me.  Uncovering the hidden characters is kind of a lost aspect when you know what all the characters are going to be, etc.

Part of the mystique when I started playing games in the 3D era (PSone, N64) was being amazed at how they looked with no expectations prior (partially because internet gaming communities and gaming media outlets weren't as fully fleshed out as they are today).  The game is coming and it's going to be another Smash Bros. game.  Why do you need to have anymore info than that?  If you enjoyed the first two, I'm pretty sure that Nintendo will deliver again.  They're very good at getting every bit of life out of their existing franchises.


----------



## Aikon (May 23, 2007)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Aikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




We're kinda going off topic here and while I respect your POV I just don't agree with it nor share it.  I want to know everything I can without spoiling the story.  Characters, stages, who did what, weapons, what the developers used for inspiration, what drink they drink, what hours they slept and with who, etc... it's all good to me.  I dunno that's just how I am, faults and all   Ah well, if we all held the same opinions as everyone else this world would be a boring place to be.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 23, 2007)

Meh, I'll be disappointed again when Wolf doesn't appear as HIS OWN CHARACTER.


----------



## Aikon (May 24, 2007)

WolfoxOkamichan said:
			
		

> Meh, I'll be disappointed again when Wolf doesn't appear as HIS OWN CHARACTER.



Well at least you're prepared to be disappointed   Krystal has a better chance of getting in than he.


----------



## DragonMaster626 (May 24, 2007)

I think they should add Wolf in SSBB, as we don't have a playable villain from the Star Fox series yet as well as some other characters from other game series.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (May 24, 2007)

You guys just want Wolf in it because you're gay furries and want someone to get off to. :3


----------



## Rilvor (May 24, 2007)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> You guys just want Wolf in it because you're gay furries and want someone to get off to. :3



Nah they have Kirby for that XD


----------



## crimsonwolf90 (May 24, 2007)

...yes, Kirby dosen't just suck, he blows...XD

I'm sorry, I had to say that^^


----------



## Aikon (May 25, 2007)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> You guys just want Wolf in it because you're gay furries and want someone to get off to. :3



Agreed.  That's why I propose Krystal be included.  They already have a full palette of characters to wank off too.  Fox, Falco, ... and yeah even Link (Gaaaaay).  Even Mario, that fat Italian Plumber.  Y'know I bet he still hasn't had his way with the princess.  He and Luigi both.  In fact, I'm betting they get it on together.


----------



## Rouge2 (May 25, 2007)

No, Kirby sucks and blows things.  Good thing Jack "Stickinaz" Thompson didn't notice this.


----------



## Rilvor (May 25, 2007)

Did we forget Captain Falcon? just look at him, he has colored nipple spots on his suit!


----------



## Aikon (May 25, 2007)

Spirit Wolf said:
			
		

> Did we forget Captain Falcon? just look at him, he has colored nipple spots on his suit!



Oh yeah I forgot about Captain Falcon, he's definitely up there.


----------



## Visimar (May 25, 2007)

Spirit Wolf said:
			
		

> Did we forget Captain Falcon? just look at him, he has colored nipple spots on his suit!



Not to mention a white and pink jumpsuit as an alternate colour scheme. He sure is bold.


----------



## Myoti (May 25, 2007)

No love for Bowser and Donkey Kong?


----------



## Rouge2 (May 25, 2007)

Myoti said:
			
		

> No love for Bowser and Donkey Kong?



I got love for the Gooey Bomb.


----------



## Vegex (May 25, 2007)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> Myoti said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What Gooey Bomb?


----------



## Aikon (May 25, 2007)

Vegex said:
			
		

> Rouge2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



clicky


----------



## Rilvor (May 26, 2007)

Don't click that link...

and I am not amused. considering I've been fighting with my computer the last 2 days with freezing and lag problems, I did not need that. *slaps Aikon in the face with a rake*


----------



## Aikon (May 26, 2007)

Spirit Wolf said:
			
		

> considering I've been fighting with my computer the last 2 days with freezing and lag problems, I did not need that. *slaps Aikon in the face with a rake*



Well duuuuh it's a Goey Bomb :twisted:


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 26, 2007)

I am not gay to Wolf, it's just that wolves aren't justified these days... <__<

That, and Wolf's not a villain anymore. =P

To be quite honest though, I prefer Panther over Wolf.


----------



## DragonMaster626 (May 26, 2007)

WolfoxOkamichan said:
			
		

> That, and Wolf's not a villain anymore. =P



Really? I've been missing a lot from the previous Star Fox games then, should go and get them as I wanted to do in the past.

The gooey bomb looks cool, it will be like hot potato except you get hugged (ro stickied by that matter ) by it and must pass it on or you get the hug of doom.

I also have a liking for Bowser, he is one of my favorite characters and I play fairly well with him against my friends.


----------



## Rhainor (May 26, 2007)

Heh, I break out Bowser when I don't really care about winning, and just want to have some random fun.  I can't win with him, though, he's too slow for my sense of timing.  On the other hand, he's so heavy that it takes a *lot* of damage to kill him.

I usually use Samus (Super-Scope-Charge-Shot combo of doom) or Fox (feet of fury!).  Every now-and-then, I'll use Pikachu.


----------



## DragonMaster626 (May 26, 2007)

I can almost use any character when playing. Mostly when I'm Zelda, I just stay as Shiek and I start out as Shiek using the A button trick before a battle begins. I'm aslo good with Fox, Samus, Link, (either) Roy, and some other characters if I use them properly.


----------



## sgolem (May 27, 2007)

I think we're all forgetting the deviant sexual possibilities available with Yoshi.

I think it's more fun to try to use all the characters.  I tend to pick my guys at random.  
I would love to see Wolf in the new SSB, but I think Krystal is more likely.  Ninty's been whoring her out since she was created.  I say why not both?  Even if Wolf is a clone, I'd rather have that than nothing.


----------



## Rilvor (May 27, 2007)

When I want to win? Fox. I know 5 different instant death moves with him >:3
When I want to have fun, and -maybe- win? Mr.Game&Watch or Luigi
When I want to win, but not overkill? Marth ^^
When I want to smash and beatdown? Gannondorf! ( lol Gannondork ^^)
When I want to just be silly? Red Kirby (YAY Sunburn Kirby!) and suck people in and jump off the cliff with them (yay suicide bomber ^^)


----------



## Aikon (May 27, 2007)

Donkey Kong is my best character, I highly doubt they'll remove him but I hope they don't change too much of the character despite not many people like to use him.  I love his grunts and yowls, he sounds the fiercest of the group.


----------



## shetira (May 27, 2007)

I only wish their updates were more useful... they still have only three characters there (even though there are others which have been previously announced).


----------



## Kris_Reizer (May 27, 2007)

Aikon said:
			
		

> Donkey Kong is my best character, I highly doubt they'll remove him but I hope they don't change too much of the character despite not many people like to use him.  I love his grunts and yowls, he sounds the fiercest of the group.




I have a friend who infuriates me to no end by using that suicide move...
My best used to be Gannondorf, but, lately, I've been on a Ness kick.  If it's a free-for-all, I'm decent, If I'm using Ness in a 2-on-2, I'm unstoppable.


----------



## Kris_Reizer (May 27, 2007)

Woo!  My first page start!
^completely useless post...


----------



## Rouge2 (May 28, 2007)

The Gooey Bomb is a new weapon ins Super Smash Brothers Brawl, it attaches itself to anything it's thrown at it and blows up.


----------



## DragonMaster626 (May 29, 2007)

Ahh! The Final Smash. Can't wait to get my hands on that.


----------



## kamunt (May 29, 2007)

DragonMaster626 said:
			
		

> Ahh! The Final Smash. Can't wait to get my hands on that.



You know it, cuz.

If we can go back to "fappable characters" for a moment, I'm surprised no one mentioned Falco. "Pretty bird, pretty bird," anyone?  Kidding slightly. Unless you've read, *ahem* a _certain VG Cats comic_. Anywho.

Shigeru Miyamoto is a very mysterious, enigmatic man at times. Though he may have once been the president of Nintendo (of Japan?), he has now stepped down and yet still plays an amazingly vital role in all of Nintendo's workings. How could the president of a corporation my "mysterious" and "enigmatic", you ask? Well, this was, after all, the man who came up with the idea for Pikman just by being in his garden in his backyard. The man who spoke about sitting on a bench with someone and looking over at them, only to look away and look back at them once more, only to see a completely different person--now, suddenly, they are a hero, a masterful warrior, an arcane spellbinder, a great villain.

Using his mysterious ways & powers, he managed to snag a hold of Solid Snake as a playable character in Brawl. Omgasm, right? Well, I think personally that the fun actually won't stop there--you see, as far as my memory has gone, Shigeru the GreatÂ© has never once really failed, or even come close to it, for that matter. It is my belief that, using his amazing ninja powers, he will obtain the rights to certain other choice characters not of Nintendo's owning, as well....whether or not they will be more Konami characters remains yet to be seen, but I know something that SSB fans have been pulling for for a long time--getting their grubby little paws on a certain spiky, blue hedgehog and his young fox companion. Considering the excellent relationship Nintendo has already with Sega, I think that this bondage is not only possible, but likely. Think about it--would they not be the perfect fit for this game's setting? Even if the genius fox were to be secluded and just the teen hedgehog were to join the fray, he's got all of the right moves and everything to feel right at home amongst his "in-laws", so to speak. DUDE, his Final Smash is even already picked for him, practically--a Super Sonic energy flash-type move, or FREAKING CHAOS CONTROL!!!  :mrgreen: 8)

I hate to get my hopes up like this, but it just seems too perfect. Come on, Shiggy, use your techno-ninjutsu and summon us up some HEDGEHAWG!!! CAN AH GET AN "AMEN"??!



			
				shetira said:
			
		

> I only wish their updates were more useful... they still have only three characters there (even though there are others which have been previously announced).



Don't forget that the game is still approximately 5-6 months away from being released in the US. Can't expect them to go too overboard with details _quite_ just yet.


----------



## DragonMaster626 (May 29, 2007)

Well seeing as there will be an Olympics game for the Wii where Mario and Sonic can finally compete in Olympic games, I can't see why he can't be in SSBB. There has also been people looking to see Megaman to be in this game too.


----------



## kamunt (May 30, 2007)

DragonMaster626 said:
			
		

> *for the Wii*...*Mario and Sonic can finally compete*



Source plllzzz??!!?!!?1/1!?!!?1?!Â¡?! /uberpaw


----------



## Rhainor (May 30, 2007)

http://wii.ign.com/objects/896/896694.html

"Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Games"


----------



## Jelly (May 30, 2007)

kamunt said:
			
		

> Using his mysterious ways & powers, he managed to snag a hold of Solid Snake as a playable character in Brawl.



Those powers being Hideo Kojima being a fanboy, and his begging to [Nintendo to] have Solid Snake enter the Smash Bros. series. The only reason he wasn't in the last one was that production was too far forward to throw in another character.


----------



## kamunt (May 30, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> http://wii.ign.com/objects/896/896694.html
> 
> "Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Games"



Where's the defibrillator?! I-I think my heart just stopped... *falls over* Yep...



			
				jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> kamunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And HOW exactly did Kojima-sensei get to be a fanboy?! One-ish word: *TECHNO-NINJUTSU*.


----------



## Jelly (May 30, 2007)

kamunt said:
			
		

> jellyhurwit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pfft. Okay, okay. 
I'm just saying that it wasn't his direct influence (for any inquiring minds), and Kojima claimed to be a Smash Bros. fan: which was (/is?) Hal Labs project (Sakurai, not Shiggy?). Shiggy provided many of the characters, but I think Kojima was more in love with the concept of getting a bunch of game characters (that really don't have much to do with one another) of differing genres and worlds and having them fight.


----------



## Foxstar (May 31, 2007)

kamunt said:
			
		

> DragonMaster626 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Er..Shiggy has never been head man at NOJ.


----------



## Dragoneer (May 31, 2007)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> I love how people are making news out of this non-news.Â Â It's just a developer's blog.


I think that Nintendo is a lot like Apple in that regard. They can turn the generic into news and the old into "evolutionary". They have some stronge gimmicks, but... =P

Before anybody accuses me of being anti-Nintendo, I'll have you know I have a DS and a Wii. Mind you, I've had the Wii for over four months and not opened it, but that's besides the point.


----------



## starla (Jun 1, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Mind you, I've had the Wii for over four months and not opened it, but that's besides the point.



I think you'll have to wait a long, long, long time before you can take it and say "look, it's a classic console, still in its box, never been opene... etc. But when you can do that it'll be worth it.

Anyway, sorry but this version of Smash Bros is going to have to be *AMAZING* to get close to the quality of the Cube version. That's what I think.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 1, 2007)

starla said:
			
		

> ...this version of Smash Bros is going to have to be *AMAZING* to get close to the quality of the Cube version. That's what I think.


I'm curious how it will control though. I have a hard time imagining using the wand to control a fighter. Maybe it'll be amazing, but I just can't picture it. Some games are a natural to translate over (Wii Sports, Rayman, Trauma Center) but I can't see SSBB playing well with a wand.

Maybe I'll be proven wrong.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Jun 1, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> I'm curious how it will control though. I have a hard time imagining using the wand to control a fighter. Maybe it'll be amazing, but I just can't picture it. Some games are a natural to translate over (Wii Sports, Rayman, Trauma Center) but I can't see SSBB playing well with a wand.
> 
> Maybe I'll be proven wrong.



I've heard that they _won't_ have wiimote controls, actually. They're more then likely to use the actual controllers (the ones you can buy usually meant for virtual console).


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 1, 2007)

crabby_the_frog said:
			
		

> I've heard that they _won't_ have wiimote controls, actually. They're more then likely to use the actual controllers (the ones you can buy usually meant for virtual console).


That's good then. Yet at the same time, doesn't that just re-convert the Wii back into a Gamecube? =P


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Jun 1, 2007)

I suppose it does.

Also, knowing Nintendo, they'll do a promotion like "buy the game get a free controller". So it isn't THAT bad.


----------



## Rouge2 (Jun 1, 2007)

Don't forget the GC Controller.


----------



## Foxstar (Jun 1, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> crabby_the_frog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not totaly. Hal and Nintendo have repeatedly stated they would have liked very much to make Brawl work with the Wiimote, but too much of it wouldn't translate over well. There were picture around last E3 of a Wavebird like dock for the Wiimote however and they already said it will use the old control style for the most point. You can't translate everything over to Wiimote controls, so I don't fault them for this.

And it will rule over the GC verson for one big reason - Online play, ladders, ranking. Think your good? Wait till your getting your asses kicked in by NCL's Super Mario Club test group or dozens of other people.  The only rumor about Brawl is it MAY premier at PAX, but your going to have to deal with 30-40k people.


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 2, 2007)

Online Smash Bros. Play......*falls over drooling*


----------



## Aikon (Jun 2, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> crabby_the_frog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most of the games so far have used the Wiimote AFAIK, I only know of this game and one other (I forget what it is?) that doesn't use the Wiimote.  Such a small percentage of games Gamecube does not make.  Actually, I applaud Nintendo for not messing with it and forcing the wiimote on it, since obviously Sakurai and Co. didn't think the Wiimote would benefit the gameplay.  It might have been cool if they reworked the game to fit the controller, but you know they keep messing with good formulas... the Starfox franchise is a perfect example... I'd rather they left it alone.  Melee was one of Gamecube's bestselling games, if not the best.


----------



## Visimar (Jun 8, 2007)

To Preyfar: Yes, the Wiimote, as of the update today at the offical website has been confirmed to be an option to play SSBB, as with three other options: Wiimote + Nunchuk, Classic Controller and GameCube Controller. So you can play with whatever control scheme you'd like.


----------



## Magica (Jun 25, 2007)

http://www.smashbros.com/en_us/characters/zelda.html



> Just like Link, Zeldaâ€™s design has also changed.
> She has a slightly more subdued color scheme.
> 
> Her movement capabilities are not that good, but her magic adds power to her physical attacks. Thereâ€™s a reason why her hands and feet glow, after all.


----------



## Rhainor (Jun 25, 2007)

Visimar said:
			
		

> To Preyfar: Yes, the Wiimote, as of the update today at the offical website has been confirmed to be an option to play SSBB, as with three other options: Wiimote + Nunchuk, Classic Controller and GameCube Controller. So you can play with whatever control scheme you'd like.



Yup.  This game is the one reason why I still have my Wavebird controller.


----------



## Magica (Jun 27, 2007)

The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time Medley

http://www.smashbros.com/en_us/music/music04.html


----------



## Corbenik (Jun 27, 2007)

Meh...I've heard better.  Classics music is best.  The old mario theme never gets old.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 27, 2007)

I like it, it's not overpowering (which is great when it comes to fighting games - I was a little afeared when Uematsu popped in).

I, for one, believe it will be a dark day for humanity if/when Smash Bros. Brawl is released without the DK Rap.


----------



## Quad_killeR (Jun 27, 2007)

The Zelda music is really good!  I can only assume that Hyrule is making it's return.


----------



## Seratuhl (Jun 27, 2007)

I loved Ridley's theme....and I wish that he/she/it ( Can't tell gender ) can be used as a playable character.

Meta-Knight is awesome...


----------



## Magica (Jun 29, 2007)

http://www.smashbros.com/en_us/gamemode/various/various02.html



> You can enter individual names for each player. Start by just entering a name.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tokycub (Jul 2, 2007)

Today's Update was really cool!  I wonder if they might take out Falco (since he was a clone and turn him into an assist) and then add Wolf or Krystal instead.

I hope to god Pheonix Wright becomes an assist!  Oooo or Chibi-robo...or derek styles!  or professor kawashimaa!


----------



## Krystallwolvelt (Jul 4, 2007)

Totally gonna get this game, I'm so happy that Giga bowser is gonna be in this game to.

I don't know if you guys know but Bowser Jr is gonna be in this game to.


----------



## Jelly (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm glad they retooled Bowser. Hopefully, he'll be an actually contender this time around.

Also, what's this about Bowser Jr.?


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jul 6, 2007)

Oh... puppies! I can't wait for this game to come out, it will rock my socks.. I mean.. paws ^^

Zelda users unite! I miss playing SSB with all my friends over it was so darn fun!


----------



## McRoz (Jul 6, 2007)

jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> I'm glad they retooled Bowser. Hopefully, he'll be an actually contender this time around.
> 
> Also, what's this about Bowser Jr.?


That was a rumor, along with Ridley and the goopy doppleganger thing from Mario Sunshine, unfortunately :cry:


----------



## Magica (Jul 6, 2007)

McRoz said:
			
		

> jellyhurwit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rather have the Koopa Kids than Bowser Jr.


----------



## McRoz (Jul 6, 2007)

DragonMagica said:
			
		

> McRoz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here, buddy


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jul 6, 2007)

Well the Koopa kids are those.. summoning whatever they calls it right.. assist trophys? I never liked using large characters, I'm more of an.. above average speed person, or like to use a lot of different moves.. Zelda still has Sheik right? I hope so.


----------



## Magica (Jul 12, 2007)

From the Nintendo conference and from the Dojo site:

[size=xx-large]DECEMBER 3RD, 2007
[/size]

And Donkey Kong's now playable.







EDIT. Some small footage and a clip from the Nintendo conference: http://gametrailers.com/game/2686.html


----------



## Foxstar (Jul 12, 2007)

OnyxVulpine said:
			
		

> Well the Koopa kids are those.. summoning whatever they calls it right.. assist trophys? I never liked using large characters, I'm more of an.. above average speed person, or like to use a lot of different moves.. Zelda still has Sheik right? I hope so.



Not likely, this is not the Zelda from OoT, this is the Zelda from Twilight Princess.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jul 12, 2007)

Foxstar said:
			
		

> OnyxVulpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah thats pretty much what everyone says, and people retaliate with "She has Din's Fire which is from OoT"

Who knows, they could make Sheik an actual seperate character this time around.


----------



## Demor (Jul 13, 2007)

Oooh I really cant wait until this game gets released... hmmm most unlikely but I hope that they also put Midna in the game as a either assist trophy or playable character =3


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jul 13, 2007)

I didn't like Animal Crossing that much >< but the game is looking good... December 3rd ugh..


----------



## McRoz (Jul 13, 2007)

Pomander said:
			
		

> ANIMAL CROSSING STAGE, AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> Lawd, I rarely get excited like a fandork these days, but oh man, Animal Crossing!
> 
> ...


I bet totoke (I forgot the dogs name) would pistol-whip the characters if he got hit XP


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm still waiting... haha.


----------



## Magica (Jul 17, 2007)

Star Fox: Space Armada theme: http://www.smashbros.com/en_us/music/music05.html

Deoxys Pokeball item: http://www.smashbros.com/en_us/items/mball/mball03.html


----------



## Magica (Jul 18, 2007)

http://www.smashbros.com/en_us/characters/samus.html

Samus' Final Smash.  This is where her non-suit form comes in.


----------



## McRoz (Jul 18, 2007)

DragonMagica said:
			
		

> http://www.smashbros.com/en_us/characters/samus.html
> 
> Samus' Final Smash.  This is where her non-suit form comes in.



FINALLY! Where has she been this whole time?


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 18, 2007)

McRoz said:
			
		

> FINALLY! Where has she been this whole time?



The section of Samus's page there that talks about her Final Smash was only posted this morning.


----------



## Magica (Jul 19, 2007)

http://www.smashbros.com/en_us/characters/zerosuit_samus.html

When Samus destroys her Power Suit, sheâ€™s left with the Zero Suit. What sheâ€™s lost in power and weaponry, she makes up for in speed!

Once she turns that Paralyzer in her hand into a whip, she has quite a long reach as well! Not exactly the straightforward fight you thought it was, huh?


----------



## Seratuhl (Jul 19, 2007)

OnyxVulpine said:
			
		

> I'm still waiting... haha.



XD Naughty naughty much now are ye?....

Many of my friends and approximately 85% of the furry fandom await this moment...

I'll laugh if she was an assist trophy...

If only you can use Ridley....or at least have her as an assist trophy...


----------



## Foxstar (Jul 19, 2007)

OnyxVulpine said:
			
		

> I'm still waiting... haha.



Your going to be. I don't see her as playable, Wolf has a better chance of being a new character. Assist trophy maybe. I think honestly we have seen all the newcomers at this point.


----------



## Demor (Jul 19, 2007)

Well seeing as the ridley theme is in the game (the bloody song wooooooh) I think he will star either as a stage like kraids brinstar depths in Melee a assist trophy or a playable character voting for last but most likely first or second...


----------



## Magica (Jul 24, 2007)

http://www.smashbros.com/en_us/characters/yoshi.html


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jul 26, 2007)

Yup I'm keeping up to date and talking about it on the Smash Forums. Krystal was a good contender on Sakurai's so called "Poll"

Lots to consider *Yawn*






Edit: Oh man, now a meteor smash that is just a jump? whew..


----------



## Visimar (Aug 13, 2007)

http://www.smashbros.com/en_us/characters/pokemon_trainer.html

I don't think anyone expected that, much less an Ivysaur being playable.


----------



## McRoz (Aug 13, 2007)

Visimar said:
			
		

> http://www.smashbros.com/en_us/characters/pokemon_trainer.html
> 
> I don't think anyone expected that, much less an Ivysaur being playable.



I would never have guessed. I mean, I can get Krystal not being announced yet because she was only in one game that was released a while back. Still, this means that either A) anything is now possible for characters, or B) Nintendo will push the Pokemon franchise until it's nothing but a charred, barely breathing heart the size of a walnut.

Let's all pray for the later option.


----------



## balt-lightning (Aug 13, 2007)

Pika, pika..


Charizard Kirby ability,oh god no. Charizard is a monster in size compared to kirby


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Aug 13, 2007)

Heh, I'm on a Smash Forum more than I am here.

Pokemon Trainer = Unexpected character = great and unique character execution idea

I'm riding this to the top saying that Krystal is definitely in. Keeping the the more anticipated for last, playing mindgames.


----------



## Foxstar (Aug 13, 2007)

OnyxVulpine said:
			
		

> Heh, I'm on a Smash Forum more than I am here.
> 
> Pokemon Trainer = Unexpected character = great and unique character execution idea
> 
> I'm riding this to the top saying that Krystal is definitely in. Keeping the the more anticipated for last, playing mindgames.



Krystals' only anticipated by oversexed furries. Sonic is more anticipated by people outside of the fandom. And seriously, the game is largely in it's final stages, I don't see them adding her when the game is 4 months from launch.
I remember reading somewhere that the Super Mario Club (NCL's top tier testers) already has what's close to the final build.

Wolf has a better chance of making it in then Krystal.


----------



## McRoz (Aug 13, 2007)

Foxstar said:
			
		

> OnyxVulpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If that's true then Nintendo has to prep themselves for a hell of alot of returns. Hell, we have'nt even seen Snake yet!

Let the poor guy go, you... Wolf-over-Krystal lover :0


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Aug 14, 2007)

Hah, wow. I heard that Sakurai was intrigued by Star Fox and was asking around why people like Krystal etc.

Also her being a female character, Brawl needs more females. And Krystal having a staff makes her have some unique moves.

Shes got some stuff going for her. Though I wouldn't mind seeing Wolf in there also.


----------



## Foxstar (Aug 14, 2007)

McRoz said:
			
		

> Foxstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The Dojo is not a step by step dev diary, it's more of a blog and two parts information machine. It's completely viable for the game to already be close to going gold and in the hands of playtesters, the Dojo is just dolling out various infomation here and there to raise intrest.


----------



## McRoz (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeah, I figured that out a LONG time ago :lol:


----------



## Magica (Aug 17, 2007)

http://www.smashbros.com/en_us/characters/peach.html






Also, these are made of win:


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 17, 2007)

I see Peach still has her trademark hip bump and Toad moves 

SSBB is definitely a Christmas pickup for me.


----------



## balt-lightning (Aug 17, 2007)

Christmas pick up for you..
Uk release is 08. God damnit ;_;


----------



## togepi1125@hotmail.com (Aug 18, 2007)

I want Falco to join playable characters...


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Aug 19, 2007)

Falco has a chance, some say that Wolf is going to replace him.

There is a feud between Wolf, Falco, and Krystal going on pretty much.





Photoshop ftw.. The screens suck because its hard to find a screen that would go well with the render I found but meh.

-Onyx


----------



## Lucedo (Aug 29, 2007)

Diddy Kong is coming to Smash Bros. Brawl.















There is even spicy curry as a power up item.


----------



## McRoz (Aug 29, 2007)

OnyxVulpine said:
			
		

> Falco has a chance, some say that Wolf is going to replace him.
> There is a feud between Wolf, Falco, and Krystal going on pretty much.
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's really cool! Better than anything I could do on a computer :/

They got Petey Pihrana as a boss in the subspace Emissary. Damn, we all hoped that Nintendo would someday step out of the kiddie pool but... just,... damn...

I hope all the ten year olds who buy this game won't be traumatized by moral conflict for the rest of their lives (.)_(.);


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Sep 11, 2007)

Nah don't complain. Many people actually wanted Petey as a playable character and was glad they threw him in as a boss at most.

No need to post what was just updated, they can just go look at the site.

I post a lot more at a Smash forum than over here and I know a lot thats going on -.-

-Onyx


----------



## kamunt (Sep 11, 2007)

_F**king. Winged. Fire-breathing. Yoshi._ Oh my LORD, that is a godlike win of all wins.


----------



## Magica (Sep 21, 2007)

Snake's finally revealed (again): 






http://www.smashbros.com/en_us/characters/snake.html
http://www.smashbros.com/en_us/music/music11.html


----------



## Feriger (Sep 23, 2007)

I cant wait for the game to come out !!!!
Though i dont got a Wii T_T...

I got two questions:
- Will King Dedede be in this game?
- Can more the 4 characters be in a match?

I hope there can becasue more then 4 characters would make it more intence...there should be like 6 or 8


----------



## Foxstar (Sep 23, 2007)

Feriger said:
			
		

> I cant wait for the game to come out !!!!
> Though i dont got a Wii T_T...
> 
> I got two questions:
> ...



Unknown. It's possable, but I if he is, I only see him as a assist.

No. Seriously, having 6 or 8 people on screen would turn things into a uncontrollable mess and largely ruin the game. It would also be all but unplayable over the net with that many people, plus background effects, plus items. You did play SSB and SSBM...right?


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Sep 28, 2007)

Foxstar said:
			
		

> Feriger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dedede = Possible, probably a secret character. A good number of people want Dedede in.

4+ players? = Nope, they just released the tourney and it doesn't show any above 8 because I would guess they if in any mode they would put more than 4 in a tourney.

-Onyx


----------



## Magica (Oct 10, 2007)

http://www.smashbros.com/en_us/characters/sonic.html


----------



## Foxstar (Oct 10, 2007)

Beat me to it.


----------



## AerusalePhoxJr (Oct 10, 2007)

SO THEY WERE RIGTH!

I KNEW IT!!


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Oct 10, 2007)

Didn't want Sonic to be in it.  Do you know how much more Sonic porn there's going to be? 

I hate the stuff.


----------



## themocaw (Oct 10, 2007)

Watched the preview video.  Looks like he's going to be a MoCaW-fucker   I kill myself enough with Fox and Jigglypuff as it is.  Sonic looks like I'll be achieving new heights/lows of flying off the level-ism.


----------



## silvertwilight (Oct 10, 2007)

heh flying off the level is my signature move....
*flashback*
FALCO PUNCH *falls*
"ahhhhhhhh" (death)
FALCO KICK *falls
"ahhhhhhhh" (death)
FALCO GRAB/RAP/RELEASE *falls*
"ahhhhhhhh" (death)


----------



## Foxstar (Oct 10, 2007)

Silver R. Wolfe said:
			
		

> Didn't want Sonic to be in it.  Do you know how much more Sonic porn there's going to be?
> 
> I hate the stuff.



The flow of Sonic Porn is unaffected by games, other then if there's a new character, their might be a brief surge of shitty Sonic porn with said character in it. One day all the chans are gonna need a board for just Sonic smut..well save F-chan, where we keep him locked up in /toon/"


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Oct 10, 2007)

Foxstar said:
			
		

> Silver R. Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I disagree.  I see it increasing with him finally being included in what's considered a "blockbuster" game.


----------



## kamunt (Oct 10, 2007)

Silver R. Wolfe said:
			
		

> Foxstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...Are you implying that Sonic Adventures 1&2 were NOT "blockbuster" games? :wink:


----------



## McRoz (Oct 11, 2007)

themocaw said:
			
		

> Watched the preview video.  Looks like he's going to be a MoCaW-fucker   I kill myself enough with Fox and Jigglypuff as it is.  Sonic looks like I'll be achieving new heights/lows of flying off the level-ism.



MoCaW? :shock:

Sonic's had a pretty rough year, so I'm guessing this means something bad.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Oct 11, 2007)

Smash Bros gets delayed til February 10, 2008.

http://multiplayerblog.mtv.com/2007/10/11/smash-brothers-wii-delayed-until-febrary-in-the-us/


----------



## themocaw (Oct 11, 2007)

McRoz said:
			
		

> themocaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me.  The MoCaW.  ___-fuckers are what we call characters who keep suiciding whenever a certain person place them.  Like me and Jigglypuff, who either starts singing because I forget the up-B is not useful for getting back, or flies off the level when I miss the B.


----------



## Arbiter (Oct 11, 2007)

Finally Sonic will be in it, now it's a deffinalty must get now. wonder who eles they might add. Renamon would be a great addition, but i don't see it happening


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 12, 2007)

It's a mass-market video game, not some bizzare Japanese Hentai one.


----------



## Arbiter (Oct 12, 2007)

then how do you explain Katamari Damacy?


----------



## Satoshi (Oct 12, 2007)

Poor Math and Roy :( Replaced by an angel fgt and their bastard child </3


----------



## Foxstar (Oct 12, 2007)

Arbiter said:
			
		

> then how do you explain Katamari Damacy?



What does that have to do with anything?


----------



## kamunt (Oct 13, 2007)

Arbiter said:
			
		

> Finally Sonic will be in it, now it's a deffinalty must get now. wonder who eles they might add. Renamon would be a great addition, but i don't see it happening



LOL, GTFO my office.

There's pretty much no more possibilities for third-party-owned characters, except for maybe Megaman. In terms of additional first-party characters, even, Nintendo's running out of winnars. Let's shoot for some Golden Sun, people!! XD That would be epic. The best two games no one's ever heard of. Krystal is still a possibility in my book, as is Wolf O'Donnell, but IMO I think that Krystal would actually be better. SSB just needs more estrogen all around, even if it is anthropomorphic femme-fox estrogen. ...Not that there's anything wrong with that. 8)


----------



## Arbiter (Oct 13, 2007)

no, no there isn't. however, Megaman is a good possibility, i would love to see him in it. he was supposed to be in the first one that came out a long time ago for the N64, but i guess that idea got scrapped


----------



## kamunt (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah, Nintendo's done some stupid s**t in the past which I cannot forgive them for, even as much as I love them. Like, por ejemplo, Nintendo losing the support of Square because they didn't move onto CDs with the N64? Retarded. :cry: FFVII could've been released for the N64 if they didn't lose Square....and then, Nintendo lost Rare. T.T But, we've kind of gotten them back, as evidenced by Diddy Kong Racing DS... :?


----------



## Lonely (Oct 13, 2007)

Diddy Kong racing DS may have been made by Rare, but all of the characters in it were Nintendo.  I saw on XPlay that the two pure Rare characters in the N64 version (one was Conker {how was he driving?  Didn't he get a DUI? :lol:}, I forget the other one) were not in the DS version.

As to Megaman, if Megaman can be in Onimusha Blade Warriors, he can be in anything.  
Oda Nobunaga vs.  ...Megaman?


----------



## silvertwilight (Oct 14, 2007)

mega-man would be a great character although he would be really similar to samus if they didnt try to make him not be, the games were really similar when they came out 

what would his final smash be?


----------



## Lonely (Oct 14, 2007)

Megaman flashes and gives everyone an epileptic seizure.  Seriously, I can't play Megaman games anymore, I get a severe migraine every time.


----------



## Foxstar (Oct 14, 2007)

kamunt said:
			
		

> Yeah, Nintendo's done some stupid s**t in the past which I cannot forgive them for, even as much as I love them. Like, por ejemplo, Nintendo losing the support of Square because they didn't move onto CDs with the N64? Retarded. :cry: FFVII could've been released for the N64 if they didn't lose Square....and then, Nintendo lost Rare. T.T But, we've kind of gotten them back, as evidenced by Diddy Kong Racing DS... :?



Square was going to leave reguardless, but Nintendo's stance didn't help. And selling Rare was one of the best things they could have done, seeing the 'collect a fest' crap Rare was putting out in it's last years.


----------



## McRoz (Oct 14, 2007)

Lonely said:
			
		

> Megaman flashes and gives everyone an epileptic seizure.  Seriously, I can't play Megaman games anymore, I get a severe migraine every time.



:lol: Of course, the only reason why good old Rock was in Onimusha was because it was made by the same company. I personally think he'd be a good choice for a SSBB character, but not before some throw-away pretty boy character that apparently was in one of their games that no one heard of makes the roster. Sigh...


----------



## Corbenik (Oct 15, 2007)

silvertwilight said:
			
		

> mega-man would be a great character although he would be really similar to samus if they didnt try to make him not be, the games were really similar when they came out
> 
> what would his final smash be?



First:  Which Megaman would you want in there?  Classic Megaman, Megaman X, Megaman.EXE?

Second:  My opinion on the final smash attack:

Classic Megaman:  That meteor attack from Megaman 8.
Megaman X:  His Giga Attack from Megaman X6
Megaman.EXE: The classic Life Sword attack or the Giga Cannon.


----------



## McRoz (Oct 15, 2007)

Corbenik said:
			
		

> silvertwilight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd prefer the classic and, personally, I'd like to see Rush being used for something :3


----------



## silvertwilight (Oct 17, 2007)

does anyone else thing they should replace sandbag with RAGING DOUCHEBAG?
that would be the greatest


----------



## Lucedo (Oct 18, 2007)

Little Mac of Punch-Out! appears in the game as an assist trophy.


----------



## McRoz (Oct 18, 2007)

Lucedo said:
			
		

> Little Mac of Punch-Out! appears in the game as an assist trophy.



Incidently, I thought at first that he was a player character and that Lucas was an assist trophy. Good gawd, will that character suck D:<


----------



## Infinity (Oct 25, 2007)

My friend was talking to me today and said he stumbled onto something... He knows I'm a bit of a Krystal fan, so I guess I could break some big news to y'all. Which is pretty much expected anyway.

Okay, so accoridng to this voice actress' site, the one who played Krystal in Assault... She voices Krystal in Brawl.

http://www.alesiaglidewell.com/vo_games.htm

http://www.alesiaglidewell.com/ If you go here it links to the production group she belongs to, Snagbuddy, so you know its not just a fansite.

http://www.snagbuddy.com/short_film.htm

At this link you can see that her name is listed working in some of the short films.

*Awaits fangasms.*


----------



## silvertwilight (Oct 25, 2007)

Ooooo so would she be a staff user type person?
that would be fun and it makes sense, because she was in the last few games more than falco was


----------



## Jelly (Oct 25, 2007)

Assuming that the Krystal idea is even a playable character (and not an assist, or a voice clip for the Starfox stage/Adventure/anything else), there's no guarantee that that character will make the final cut. They probably play around with a lot of ideas (and usually to near completion) before cutting them/finalizing them.

Anyways:












The self-proclaimed king of Dream Land formally joins the brawl! Mechanizing his wooden mallet, he delivers a mighty, earth-shaking blow!

He joins as a member of the heavyweight class alongside Bowser and Donkey Kong. Can he defeat Kirby?!

http://www.smashbros.com/en_us/characters/kingdedede.html


----------



## Infinity (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes, but don't ruin my moment 

Its been a very swell day for Brawl fans.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 26, 2007)

So let's count & categorize the characters...

Mario universe
- Mario
- Peach
- Bowser
- Wario
- Yoshi

DK universe
- DK
- Diddy

Kirby universe
- Kirby
- Meta-Knight
- Dedede

Zelda universe
- Link (TP)
- Zelda (TP)

Metroid universe
- Samus
- Zero suit Samus

PokÃ©mon universe
- Pikachu
- PokÃ©mon Trainer

I wouldn't mind seeing Falco again, but whether Krystal is platable or not is open for debate.

And of course, I'm still hoping for Ammy and Spyro.


----------



## Smart_Cookie (Oct 26, 2007)

Just for reference, here are the poll results for the "popularity contest" that got sonic voted into the game as #1. The numbers by the name indicated which "place" they were tied for. (IE all 2's got a similiar result of votes for second place, and so on.)

King Dedede(5)
Diddy Kong(4)
Geno(4)
Ike(4)
Ridley(4)
Captain Olimar & Pikmin(3)
Krystal(3)
Takamaru(3) (No clue.)
Windwaker Link(3)
Animal Crossing MC(2)
Claus(2) (Lucas's brother, IIRC)
Demiru(2) (The main character of "Tomato Adventure")
Isaac(2)
Jeff(2)
Kawashima(2)
King K.Rool(2)
Lip(2)
Lucas(2)
Mega Man(2)
Oguma(2) (From fire emblem)
Ouendan(2)
Sukapon(2) (From "Joy Mech Fight")
Sonic(1)

This information was direct from the poll results from the old Smash Brothers Melee site when they were planning for Brawl. It's since been taken down and replaced with the site for Brawl.


----------



## McRoz (Oct 26, 2007)

Mojotech said:
			
		

> Just for reference, here are the poll results for the "popularity contest" that got sonic voted into the game as #1. The numbers by the name indicated which "place" they were tied for. (IE all 2's got a similiar result of votes for second place, and so on.)
> 
> King Dedede(5)
> Diddy Kong(4)
> ...



So you're telling me people wanted King K Rool to be in Brawl more than Krystal or Ridley?!? That's %#$@ing crazy :-x


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 26, 2007)

Sex-starved Furry votes didn't count.


----------



## Infinity (Oct 26, 2007)

Ridley's understandable. Aside from Samus herself (ZSS doesn't count) who's next in the popularity list for Metroid? Its been a strong series for awhile. Krystal's only been around for a few years, which is not bad considering how popular she is now.

But hey, if we furries were waiting for another character, this is it 

Go ahead and turn your music up, Boka, its going to be a loud night and day for a week.

Predicting newcomer Krystal sammich fad in less than 24 hours.

Edit: Oops, misread.


----------



## Foxstar (Oct 26, 2007)

McRoz said:
			
		

> Mojotech said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Furries are not going to be the only people playing Brawl and therefor, being a small marketshare, of course their votes would be overshadowed by the larger user base.


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey, I just noticed Ouendan in there. I assume they mean the guys from 'Osu! Tatakae! Ouendan'.
The Furries got beaten by the Wapanese.


----------



## McRoz (Oct 26, 2007)

This is exactly what I'm trying to say! Why would Krystal or Captain Olimar, both great choices for the brawl REGARDLESS of furry vote (seriously, I think she'd make a very well-balanced character, not because she's a sex symbol), be less likely to be picked over yet another of the 3,645,345 bishou's in motherf**king Fire Emblem?!?

On a lighter note, I find it funny that they placed Dee Dee Dee last and look where he ended up... :lol:


----------



## Deretto_Eevee (Oct 26, 2007)

In terms of furry characters I'd prefer Tails over Krystal, but Kyrstal is more likely. I won't user her though. I just don't like her much. ^^; (and that's not a gay thing.)

Course people are still hoping for Lucario <.<;;


----------



## Smart_Cookie (Oct 26, 2007)

Keep in mind that the list of characters available to vote for was around 75 characters long, roughly 10 of which were entirely fire emblem characters, and around 25 of which were 3rd party suggestions.

Characters that didn't make the top 25 included Starwolf, Demiru, Gardevoir, the giant boss fly from Mario Paint, The Eggplant Wizard, Ray 01, Chibi Robo, Vivian, Marx, Tom Nook, Dr. Mario's Blue Virus, the main character of Magical Vacation/Magical Starsign, Sora from Kingdom Hearts, and Lupus from Get Force Gemini.

And frankly, I'd think Sora would be a lot more nerd friendly than Ouendan... I also wouldn't attribute Krystal placing highly due to Furries- people from Japan voted a lot more than people from other countries, somewhere in a 2:1 ratio if I remember correctly.


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 26, 2007)

I'd like to see one of the Belmonts from Castlevania, or Alucard. That would sell Brawl for me in a heartbeat.


----------



## Infinity (Oct 26, 2007)

Gardevoir is a pokÃ©ball. You can see it in one of the demo vids on IGN I think.

I'd love to play as Wolf though.

I'd personally like it if they kept it to just one Sonic representative, this is a Brawl of the Nintendo characters, just a few guest stars are appearing, they shouldn't steal the show, if you know what I mean.

Also, Dwight House, the owner of the Krystal Archive organized something where people could vote for her on the Japanese suggestion thing by copying and pasting something that was in Japanese. I know there were a few that contributed to that, including myself.

We'll get our day for sure.


----------



## Deretto_Eevee (Oct 27, 2007)

Gardevoir is in the game as a pokeball. 

Wow, they actually considered the main characters from Magical Starsign? I love that game. xP So severely underrated.


----------



## AlexX (Oct 28, 2007)

McRoz said:
			
		

> over yet another of the 3,645,345 bishou's in motherf**king Fire Emblem?!?


Clearly you have some very strange standards for what you call a "bishou," because Oguma is not feminine at all. He's really more of a tough, gladiator-type character (which is partly why he's so popular). In fact, of all the FE characters that I can recall seeing on that list, only Navarre was effeminate.

Also, Fire Emblem =/= Final Fantasy in terms of the amount of effeminate male characters, but nobody cares about that.

EDIT: While we're on the subject, I noticed one of Ike's alternate costumes (the white one) looked a lot like Sigurd's outfit (Sigurd being from one of the SNES FE games). Seeing this and Dark Link makes me wonder what other kinds of alternate costumes/skins they might have.


----------



## Smart_Cookie (Oct 29, 2007)

Mmm. Custom stages. Thoughts? Comments? Fangasms?


----------



## Jelly (Oct 29, 2007)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> I'd like to see one of the Belmonts from Castlevania, or Alucard. That would sell Brawl for me in a heartbeat.



Second...well, I already bought it - but still.


----------



## FurBoy223 (Oct 29, 2007)

HOLY FLAMING SANDWICHES! The new smash update is CUSTOM STAGE BUILDER. Now we can make all the awesome levels we want.
This game will bring about the destruction of mankind, and my GPA

*I don't think I have enough exclamation in this statement perhaps... 7(!!!!!)^42


----------



## Rhainor (Oct 29, 2007)

FurBoy223 said:
			
		

> This game will bring about the destruction of mankind, and my GPA



Seconded...although my GPA's already in the toilet.


----------



## Evangeline (Oct 29, 2007)

Man this game just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## silvertwilight (Oct 29, 2007)

Custom stages o yes
I'm going to make sooooooooo many of these things, they plan on letting us put them online for people to dl and stuff!


----------



## Rouge2 (Oct 29, 2007)

The game gets better with each update.


----------



## Deretto_Eevee (Oct 31, 2007)

Now I'm not mad about the delay. xP


----------



## Kajet (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm not gonna bitch about delays if they're gonna add cool stuff like a level editor, that thing will definately increase play time by about... 500%


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jan 9, 2008)

So Olimar got in, more of a chance of Krystal getting in now since she was in the Poll that was held.. Now for the others that were on it and did well..

-Onyx


----------



## Foxstar (Jan 9, 2008)

OnyxVulpine said:
			
		

> So Olimar got in, more of a chance of Krystal getting in now since she was in the Poll that was held.. Now for the others that were on it and did well..
> 
> -Onyx



It's more like them showing us she's in there, as they aren't coding this on the fly anymore. Oilmar was logical IMHO, more so then Krystal.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jan 10, 2008)

Choppa-choppa-choppa!


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 11, 2008)

Olimar is confirmed.

(I'm personally still wishing for Ammy, wolf Link or Spyro.)


----------



## AerusalePhoxJr (Jan 11, 2008)

ashley is in brawl as a secret charater


----------



## AlexX (Jan 11, 2008)

Where'd you hear that?


----------



## Visimar (Jan 14, 2008)

> So Olimar got in, more of a chance of Krystal getting in now since she was in the Poll that was held.. Now for the others that were on it and did well..



I'm betting that the most she'll achieve is being an assist trophy. I still doubt that she'll appear at all.



> ashley is in brawl as a secret charater



Quit speculating and wait for the damn updates (or people importing the Japanese version to spill the beans), it's making you all look retarded.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jan 15, 2008)

Brawl delayed til March 9th...

Hahahahhahaha

-Onyx


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 15, 2008)

Not "delay".  "Rescheduled".


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 15, 2008)

Maybe we'd be able to play a game in which people can't glitch their way to an endless stream of victories...or where 99% of the people use a vastly overpowered character.


----------



## AlexX (Jan 15, 2008)

Or where a decent amount of stages are banned because nobody wants to simply ban said overpowered character...

In other news, can't help but wonder how well the WiFi is going to turn out... A problem with the servers is the reason given for this delay, so I'm wondering exactly what it's going to be like once it's all said and done. Especially since there's inconsistancy between my WiFi games when it comes to how well they work in their online modes...


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 15, 2008)

> or where 99% of the people use a vastly overpowered character.


Super Smash Bros. has a generally good track record at balancing out its variety of characters.  Okay, so Jigglypuff and Pichu couldn't exactly take enough punishment during a fight, and the Hammer powerup was perhaps still too powerful, but aside from that....


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jan 15, 2008)

Well whatever, I'll get my 360 back soon and can play out the wait..

Til then I can figure out how to hook up my Wii to my comp.

-Onyx


----------



## Infinity (Jan 20, 2008)

http://img505.imageshack.us/img505/5052/nessinbrawlza8.png
http://img505.imageshack.us/img505/8777/lucarioinbrawluu2.png

Oh and by the way Jiggypuff, Ness, and Lucario in Brawl. Unedited screenshot.


----------



## Infinity (Jan 21, 2008)

http://wii.com/jp/movies/smashbros-movie1/

Nintendo edited the video. Pretty much confirms the above.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jan 21, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrrSdJT-SgQ

I got to rip it.. Or something.. Smash friends told me to and it took forever to get the process done.

-Onyx


----------



## Infinity (Jan 21, 2008)

OnyxVulpine said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrrSdJT-SgQ
> 
> I got to rip it.. Or something.. Smash friends told me to and it took forever to get the process done.
> 
> -Onyx


It is also on IGN, so you can save it from there.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jan 21, 2008)

I don't see why if I already have it and put it up on Youtube.. Theres another one of that with a none screwed up beginning. But it took me like 30 mins to get it up there and rather just leave it..

-Onyx


----------



## AlexX (Jan 21, 2008)

The video on the Wii site that this information originated from appears to have been altered so that the icons no longer appear...

EDIT: Whoops! Beaten to it.


----------



## Infinity (Jan 21, 2008)

Couldn't resist.

Anyways, wonder what that jackal's moveset will be...


----------



## Rhainor (Jan 21, 2008)

Stratadrake said:
			
		

> Not "delay".  "Rescheduled".



There's a difference?



			
				Stratadrake said:
			
		

> Super Smash Bros. has a generally good track record at balancing out its variety of characters.  Okay, so Jigglypuff and Pichu couldn't exactly take enough punishment during a fight, and the Hammer powerup was perhaps still too powerful, but aside from that....



I can take a fair amount of punishment as Pikachu.  It may get knocked kinda far by hits, but then it's a lightweight character -- plus it has one of the farthest-reaching recovery moves in the game.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jan 21, 2008)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Stratadrake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 21, 2008)

The difference is all a matter of perspective, "delay" is such a negative word.  Remember Twilight Princess?



> I can take a fair amount of punishment as Pikachu. It may get knocked kinda far by hits, but then it's a lightweight character -- plus it has one of the farthest-reaching recovery moves in the game.


I said *Pichu*, not Pikachu (and I could take a decent share of damage on four legs too).


----------



## Rhainor (Jan 21, 2008)

Stratadrake said:
			
		

> I said *Pichu*, not Pikachu (and I could take a decent share of damage on four legs too).



Ah, right.  My mistake.


----------



## Kajet (Jan 22, 2008)

I think the real question is do you want crap now or something even better later? I kind of hate it when you find a game with stuff that looks like they had a great idea but slacked off or couldn't finish it, or an unplayable piece of shit that the beta testers should've said fuck it and killed the programmers for making such a horrible abomination.


----------



## Animefur (Jan 22, 2008)

I think the general idea of Shigeru Miyamoto makes the most sense.
You cant un-release a rushed game.

I hate losing a month too, but hey, if it delivers on all that is in the Dojo, it will be fine.
If it is rushed and elements are broken, it wont be. 

Nintendo needs a flagship game to  get people doing competitive gaming online to  make a fertile gamescape for Mario Kart Wii.

As such, i hope it does have a few of the speculated hidden chars(Lucario, Minda/wolf Link) but solid, lag free online gaming that delivers on the no ditched matches online (bots take over if disco'd as oppsed to  match ending) would be well worth the wait.


----------



## Kajet (Jan 23, 2008)

In related news: I freaking LOL'd


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jan 24, 2008)

http://www.brawlcentral.com/

This new vid is so beautiful.

Almost shed a tear at how much I want to play the game..

-Onyx


----------



## Magica (Jan 24, 2008)

Legitamacy please?  EDIT: Never mind. Fake(?)

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/29966.html


----------



## AlexX (Jan 24, 2008)

It's a fake. It uses drawings for some characters, but 3D models for others. For example, Micaiah's icon (who is above Olimar and left of Marth) is a rip from her official art, while for Pokemon Trainer it uses a rip from the Dojo (heck, you can even see Charizard's wing in it).


----------



## Magica (Jan 24, 2008)

AlexX said:
			
		

> That has to be a fake. It uses drawings for some characters, but 3D models for others. For example, Micaiah's icon (who is above Olimer and left of Marth) is a rip from her official art, while for Pokemon Trainer it uses a rip from the Dojo (heck, you can even see Charizard's wing in it).



It is , from further research. Guess we'll find out when Japan gets it (end of this month?).


----------



## Infinity (Jan 25, 2008)

Falco and Ridley in Brawl?

Let's see if Nintendo goes to delete this...

http://wii-ds.com/article/80654317.html

http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwii-ds.com%2Farticle%2F80654317.html&langpair=ja%7Cen&hl=en&ie=UTF-8 (Translated)

(Highlight text.)


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 25, 2008)

Falco was already playable once; if he's playable again that would not be (from a development perspective) difficult to accomplish, but in the interest of variety he would certainly need new moves to better distinguish him from Fox.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jan 26, 2008)

AlexX said:
			
		

> It's a fake. It uses drawings for some characters, but 3D models for others. For example, Micaiah's icon (who is above Olimar and left of Marth) is a rip from her official art, while for Pokemon Trainer it uses a rip from the Dojo (heck, you can even see Charizard's wing in it).



Yeah, everytime I see one which has Krystal in it I can debunk it. I know of all the renders of Krystal that are out there and there are only a hand full. That one is the one of her in her Assault costume holding the bomb I think..

31st...

-Onyx


----------



## Magica (Jan 28, 2008)

This is supposedly the Japanese into to the game: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRBsajRrnY8


----------



## AlexX (Jan 29, 2008)

If it's not, it's a pretty convincing fake.

That said, I already know that Marth is coming back. A lot of people are saying both he and Roy were dropped in favor of Ike, but that's only because they don't know who they are, and thus, don't see them as anything special. Those who do know that Marth is the character that started a series that how has 10 installments. There's no way he was going anywhere.


----------



## Rilvor (Jan 29, 2008)

This just in http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jwj0gLriTnk&feature=related


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jan 29, 2008)

Lots of leaks going out, its hard to keep up, but that intro is real if not seemingly real. Theres a high res version on gametrailers....

*Glee with happiness*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=bGEXUEdQvKg

Wario confirmed pedo http://i27.tinypic.com/2s6pmoi.jpg

-Onyx


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jan 29, 2008)

Even if the whole game is spoiled by the time I get it, I'm still totally pumped about playing this game.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jan 29, 2008)

Hmm...

-Onyx


----------



## AlexX (Jan 29, 2008)

Ike just keeps looking more and more awesome...

Now hopefully people will stop mixing him up with Marth thanks to the side-by-side comparison. >.>


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jan 29, 2008)

MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARTH <3<3<3<3<3

also, krystal, what

FURRIES D:< *slams door*


----------



## Rhainor (Jan 29, 2008)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> This just in http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jwj0gLriTnk&feature=related



WTF does that have to do with Smash Bros.?


----------



## AlexX (Jan 29, 2008)

I think it's just supposed to be an easy Rickroll/Rickroll-equivalent since there's a major influx of Brawl info going on right now, which makes it easy to get people to click it thinking it's Brawl-related.


----------



## Rilvor (Jan 29, 2008)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Rilvor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, you got scaryrolled


----------



## Infinity (Jan 29, 2008)

Thread needs less furry drama and more pictures.

Hey guys, am I late to the party?






Nah, you're just in time.






You know you want me, girls.






Oh s-






Hey Fox... You going to do something about this?






Damn dirty apes.






Cooler than Neo.






BACK FROM THE DEAD!


----------



## IceDragonVisy (Jan 29, 2008)

Show me your moves!

Whoever doubted the captain and his almighty punch should go die in a fire.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jan 29, 2008)

Best damn rendition of his jaw yet.


----------



## Rouge2 (Jan 29, 2008)

I think they already ran out of updates, they're requoting stuff and calling it updates.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jan 29, 2008)

Needs moar Marth.


----------



## Magica (Jan 30, 2008)

Even Snake is afraid of furries. 







EDIT: http://www.flickr.com/photos/vgcats/sets/72157603813685808/


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Jan 30, 2008)

omg Ridley

wish he was playable though


----------



## Magica (Jan 30, 2008)

Snagged/Cammed this from a live stream before it completely died on me: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3iiaWM-8sHY


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 30, 2008)

Wolf is in.


















You've unlocked all characters.










Youtube Wolf match - http://youtube.com/watch?v=0H6uRcUADi8


----------



## Jelly (Jan 30, 2008)

_The_ boss (I guess), apparently by the name "Taboo?"
I doubt this has anything to do with "Taboo: The Sixth Sense" before you even go there (if you were going to go there).

I also found this picture in the same forum thread (which featured a number of legitimate screenshots):
http://gonintendo.com/wp-content/photos/263iv7m.jpg

Anybody heard anything about that? ^


----------



## Animefur (Jan 30, 2008)

I havent heard anything about that team, but that was Ganondorf in the last frame meeting with what looks like an enemy from Donkey Kong Country.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jan 30, 2008)

/Yawn I gotta look for a new main since Krystal is out.

-Onyx


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 30, 2008)

Krystal, Leon and Slippy confirmed as cameos.














Now all I wait is Wolf!


----------



## Jelly (Jan 30, 2008)

So, quick question to those that might know...

Are Wolf and Falco both just Fox clones? I've seen that both of them have Fox's land master super. Just wondering.


----------



## Vore Writer (Jan 30, 2008)

Wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jan 30, 2008)

jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> So, quick question to those that might know...
> 
> Are Wolf and Falco both just Fox clones? I've seen that both of them have Fox's land master super. Just wondering.



From what I've been reading, Wolf has a very different move set from Fox. Falco, though, I've heard is still a clone.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 30, 2008)

New vid featuring Wolf and Olimar.

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=GGRsatP5V-4

Falco uses a faster version of Fox's A moves, and wields 2 guns and a ranged reflector. Wolf uses very different A attacks and has altered B moves.


----------



## AlexX (Jan 30, 2008)

We have Toon Link's Final Smash.

EPIC EDIT:


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 31, 2008)

New vid featuring Wolf.

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=eSOvVO-FhJY


----------



## Bokracroc (Jan 31, 2008)

WHAT STILL IS A SECRET??


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 31, 2008)

Unleash the spoiler warnings.


			
				smashbrosdojo.com said:
			
		

> January 31st, 2008. Super Smash Bros. Brawl has officially gone on sale in Japan. Is everybody having fun with it?
> 
> However, Smash wonâ€™t come out in North America for a bit and sadly, Europe has an even longer wait until the game releases.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rouge2 (Jan 31, 2008)

I means they'll be showing unlockable characters, Stages, and Features.

I know Luigi is coming up.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 31, 2008)

They'll be showing secrets that haven't been revealed in the US site.


----------



## AlexX (Jan 31, 2008)

Apparently, Ike hates Sonic (~1:12 in).


----------



## sakket (Jan 31, 2008)

AlexX said:
			
		

> Apparently, Ike hates Sonic (~1:12 in).



lol! "I.. hate .. jyoouuh!"


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 1, 2008)

Wolf gives an f'ya'll.


----------



## Magica (Feb 1, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HU_AJbx10Q All the Final Smashes (spoilers)


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Feb 1, 2008)

The more I see of King Dedede, the more I'm impressed by the character. I've found my new main.


----------



## AlexX (Feb 2, 2008)

People are going emo over the fact that Krystal, Issac, and Ridley are not playable (nevermind the fact the former two are assist trophies and the latter is a boss). Fun is being had for all.

In other news, I find it highly amusing that it was mostly non-furry people that I saw demanding that the whole Starfox cast make it in during the days of speculation...


----------



## Magica (Feb 2, 2008)

http://eu.unmod.org/music/brawl/hiqual/ Ripped music tracks.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 3, 2008)

The problem with the music tracks is that some are really just copy-paste from the sourced game. =/


----------



## Jelly (Feb 3, 2008)

DragonMagica said:
			
		

> http://eu.unmod.org/music/brawl/hiqual/ Ripped music tracks.



What's with the Golden Sun music?


----------



## Vore Writer (Feb 3, 2008)

AlexX said:
			
		

> People are going emo over the fact that Krystal, Issac, and Ridley are not playable (nevermind the fact the former two are assist trophies and the latter is a boss). Fun is being had for all.
> 
> In other news, I find it highly amusing that it was mostly non-furry people that I saw demanding that the whole Starfox cast make it in during the days of speculation...



*laughs* I guess the guys will have to find another character to beat off too.

Hell, some dude went emo cause of how Fox looks, and claimed he's not going to buy the game because of that one reason.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Feb 3, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:
			
		

> The problem with the music tracks is that some are really just copy-paste from the sourced game. =/



It's true but whatever music was remixed and composed is pretty awesome.


----------



## AlexX (Feb 3, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:
			
		

> The problem with the music tracks is that some are really just copy-paste from the sourced game. =/


What's wrong with that? If they fit, they fit.



> Hell, some dude went emo cause of how Fox looks, and claimed he's not going to buy the game because of that one reason.


People have said they'll refuse to buy the game because of Sonic's inclusion before. These are the same people who to this day retain their preorder stubs to claim the game on launch day.

What's my point in all this? People say a lot of things, but they're still going to get it, and that's all that really matters.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 3, 2008)

/Yawn

Well it would have been good if Krystal was in as a Playable. To my knowledge shes not an AT only in some com sequence.. Makes me emo that Waluigi has a higher status than Krystal :3

Whatever, I main Zelda and will buy the game regardless.

And people not buying the game cause no wavedashing is lawl.

-Onyx


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Feb 3, 2008)

OnyxVulpine said:
			
		

> /Yawn
> 
> Well it would have been good if Krystal was in as a Playable. To my knowledge shes not an AT only in some com sequence.. Makes me emo that Waluigi has a higher status than Krystal :3
> 
> ...



Yeah, all of twelve people won't buy the game. :sadparty:

Anyways, Waluigi is badass.


----------



## Magica (Feb 4, 2008)

http://thepiratebay.org/tor/4009769 Torrent of 314 ripped music tracks.


----------



## Foxstar (Feb 6, 2008)

OnyxVulpine said:
			
		

> /Yawn
> 
> Well it would have been good if Krystal was in as a Playable. To my knowledge shes not an AT only in some com sequence.. Makes me emo that Waluigi has a higher status than Krystal :3
> 
> ...



I'm personally glad she's not playable, because watching furries get all up in arms over it is some of the best lulz ever. Furries need to stop letting their penises decide what games they buy.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 7, 2008)

She was gonna be my main.

I guess I'm sticking with my Zelda/Sheik. That staff would have pwned some ass. Luigi got the Final Smash similar to the one I made up for Krystal.

-Onyx


----------



## AlexX (Feb 7, 2008)

You guessed Krystal would have a Final Smash consisting of an interpretive dance? Where'd you get that idea?

Can't blame someone for wanting to main their personal favorite, though. I'm maining Ike for precisely that reason (and will probably be the only one here doing so, since I'm apparently the only one who's played his games... Shame really, as they're tough, but fun strategy games).


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 7, 2008)

She would use her limited psychic ability in a way. Slow down everyone one else on the field and she would do more damage to every one else for a couple of seconds.

-Onyx


----------



## Tobias Amaranth (Feb 7, 2008)

Foxstar said:
			
		

> OnyxVulpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Says a furry on a furry forum. Suck it up, because there's tons doing that already for Wolf and Lucario. Only difference is the sexual preference involved.

And then there's people who are all 'omg Samus in latex gimme gimme' *sigh* I for one wanted Krystal because she got screwed over in Adventures, not getting to do a damn thing with her staff. Fox stole it and had all the fun, yet the owner of it was stuck in a crystal the whole game. Would have been a nice consolation prize for her. Instead we get Falco who is a really sucky clone, and Wolf who is the Falco replacement since he's more bad ass and was tiered higher. Her staff-based moveset would have been really fun to play as. 

I don't see why so many people see her as this personification of sex that has no right to be in the outfit again or whatever, when there's far worse in stuff like DoA and whatnot. Or go play Shadow Hearts 2. There's an electrical-bondage-dominatrix in that game. Plus it's not like Krystal's outfits have been getting better. So save your bashing and realize that what you're seeing is all in your mind. There are tons of people out there that liked the Adventures+Staff idea for non-perverted reasons.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 8, 2008)

I see Krystal as a stereotype.


----------



## Bokracroc (Feb 8, 2008)

OnyxVulpine said:
			
		

> /Yawn
> 
> Well it would have been good if Krystal was in as a Playable. To my knowledge shes not an AT only in some com sequence.. Makes me emo that Waluigi has a higher status than Krystal :3



Why does Krystal have a higher status than Waluigi?

She's been a in a whole two games while Waluigi's been in about 11-ish.


----------



## Tobias Amaranth (Feb 8, 2008)

Krystal's been in three games that were, oh I don't know, actual games. Waluigi's been in 0 that were actual games. He's been a generic character in Sports and Minigame games.

And he made AT, while Krystal made stage-cameo on the comm, along with Panther and Leon and Peppy etc.

*Shrug* I guess I'm weird for seeing wasted potential with how they're using Krystal. First in Adventures, then her transition into Assault, I just feel they could do better but for some reason aren't.


----------



## Vore Writer (Feb 9, 2008)

Small question. Who else isn't all that interested in the game? I know I'm not. Sure, I might buy it whenever I get around into getting a Wii, but it'll be a while. Maybe once the price is below twenty five dollars.


----------



## AlexX (Feb 10, 2008)

Vore Writer said:
			
		

> Maybe once the price is below twenty five dollars.


You must plan on being alive for a long, long time, then.

If you want an idea on how long the game will stay on the shelves, check any store that still has a Gamecube section. You'll notice that Melee is still on that shelf despite the game being (IIRC) a launch title. It will probably take until the Wii's successor comes around before its price will dip that low (if not longer... is Melee even down that low yet?).

To be clear, I'm not trying to discourage your choice or anything. I'm just pointing out that, realistically, you're in for a long wait if you wish to go down that route.


----------



## kitetsu (Feb 10, 2008)

This is for anyone else who's BAWWWWWWWWWWWWing over the lack of Krystal butte.

Really... There's so many other characters to play. At this rate i'd rather have Nintendo shove MissingNo's on all the character boxes because the furry demographic can't enjoy their boobwiches.


----------



## harden13 (Feb 10, 2008)

krystal isnt in brawl i should know cause i got the game in japanesse


----------



## Magica (Feb 10, 2008)

Seeing all these furries having a BAWfest over Krystal not being in Brawl shows that Krystal is serious business.



> krystal isnt in brawl i should know cause i got the game in japanesse



Well duh. The complete roster has basically been allover the net since it was first released.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Feb 11, 2008)

Vore Writer said:
			
		

> Small question. Who else isn't all that interested in the game? I know I'm not. Sure, I might buy it whenever I get around into getting a Wii, but it'll be a while. Maybe once the price is below twenty five dollars.



Haha, prepare to have that game about the time Super Smash Bros. Carnage comes out in 2013.

Y'know what makes me happy? I heard Mario is actually really good for once. <3


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 11, 2008)

DragonMagica said:
			
		

> > krystal isnt in brawl i should know cause i got the game in japanesse
> 
> 
> 
> Well duh. The complete roster has basically been allover the net since it was first released.



Before that even, like 3 days before it came out.

-Onyx


----------



## Vore Writer (Feb 11, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:
			
		

> Vore Writer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm willing to wait. It'll be about the time when I can actually find Wiis on the shelves, along with whatever else comes out between now and then.


----------



## Rouge2 (Feb 11, 2008)

It really depends on if there's a glitch in street release dates.  Super Mario Galaxy had a lot of people play it before it was set to be released.


----------



## Foxstar (Feb 12, 2008)

Tobias Amaranth said:
			
		

> *Shrug* I guess I'm weird for seeing wasted potential with how they're using Krystal. First in Adventures, then her transition into Assault, I just feel they could do better but for some reason aren't.



That's because your a furry and Nintendo is run by people who would sooner like to not know about furries. All this gibberish about "She would be so AWSOME WITH HER STAFF", why aren't you asking for Priscilla from Fire Emblem? Or Twinrova from Zelda? Oh wait, I know why, because they don't have tails or fur.

Waluigi has been in more viable and enjoyable games then Krystal and that's as a freaking supporting character.


----------



## WOLFIE DA FOX (Feb 12, 2008)

why the heck does this game still have clones in it and the roster sux. Im only playing it 4 wolf and the awsome soundtrack and ROB. THEY NERFED CHARACTERS!!!!!
looks like I gotta wait 20 years for the next super smash brothers since this one is a major dissappointment


----------



## AlexX (Feb 12, 2008)

WOLFIE DA FOX said:
			
		

> why the heck does this game still have clones in it and the roster sux. Im only playing it 4 wolf and the awsome soundtrack and ROB. THEY NERFED CHARACTERS!!!!!
> looks like I gotta wait 20 years for the next super smash brothers since this one is a major dissappointment


I severely hope that you are joking...


----------



## Foxstar (Feb 12, 2008)

AlexX said:
			
		

> WOLFIE DA FOX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I doubt it. I also doubt he, like many of the "WAHHHH CLONES" nitwit crew have played it at all yet. But then his grammar gave me insight the post was going to be loaded up with fail, sooo.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 12, 2008)

Well, I think what was more baffling was:

1. "WAHH CLONES."
2. IM MOSTLY PLAYING IT BECAUSE IT HAS A CLONE.


----------



## WOLFIE DA FOX (Feb 14, 2008)

smash 64 to melee
MASSIVE UPGRADE
melee to brawl
how du I mak nu characturs? I tri to live up to da hype
guss whut gai's brawl has tree landmasta's
ain't it awsome and a new physic engine


----------



## AlexX (Feb 14, 2008)

WOLFIE DA FOX said:
			
		

> smash 64 to melee
> MASSIVE UPGRADE


Yeah, because it basically went from a generic fighting game with a unique battle system to a totally unique action game.


> how du I mak nu characturs?


Characters aren't everything, despite what people say. And because I know someone is going to say that characters are everything in a fighting game, I will remind everyone: Brawl is technically an action game, not a fighting game. Check the Dojo, it labels the game as such.

Besides, it's 10 more characters added onto an already star-studded cast (more if you add the alternate pokemon/forms). Plus there's the fact I don't want to have to wait ANOTHER 'EFFING YEAR to play the game.


> I tri to live up to da hype


Because the SSE adventure mode, improved event matches, co-op option on every single-player mode, alterable difficulty setting on every single-player mode, collectable music and stickers on top of the trophies, unique stages along with the ability to create your own if the existing ones don't satisfy you, and additional WiFi play so totally aren't awesome. 


> guss whut gai's brawl has tree landmasta's


This was pretty much a problem regardless of how they dealt with it. Had they given them something else (like calling in an air strike by the rest of the star fox/wolf team), it most likely would have ended up like someone else's Final Smash (in my example's case, Pit's) and people would have complained that they could have at least been honest and made it the same than try to pass off a reskinned old one as a new one. And this ignores that the Landmaster is a pretty good Final Smash (since it covers a large area the enemy can't walk on, and it's effective at defeating enemies with since at a distance they'll just get shot, and at close range they'll just get barrel-roll'd).


> ain't it awsome and a new physic engine


Relevance? If anything, that's a GOOD thing.


----------



## Foxstar (Feb 15, 2008)

WOLFIE DA FOX said:
			
		

> smash 64 to melee
> MASSIVE UPGRADE
> melee to brawl
> how du I mak nu characturs? I tri to live up to da hype
> ...



Your post is full of stupid. The drugs your on, stop taking them. And stop talking like the bastard offspring of a /b/tard and a wigger.


----------



## WOLFIE DA FOX (Feb 15, 2008)

sorry
im just mad it's a sequel that dosen't
live up to the hype at all, it's like they 
started all over agin. it's just funny Leet
speak relax. AlexX understood me


----------



## AlexX (Feb 15, 2008)

WOLFIE DA FOX said:
			
		

> im just mad it's a sequel that dosen't
> live up to the hype at all, it's like they
> started all over agin.


It sold 500k copies the first week in Japan. That beat Mario Galaxy, which managed to sell 250k copies within the first four days or so. How is it not living up to the hype?

EDIT: Correction, Brawl sold 500,000 copies ON THE FIRST DAY OF RELEASE! @.@


----------



## WOLFIE DA FOX (Feb 15, 2008)

I ment the game itself, and the features in
the game, not the sales it got.
Lucario is a retooled mewtwo CLONED
nintendo can't give characters their own move sets.
I will enjoy the game but it still sux that they hardly
added much as a sequel.
toon link is the reincarted version of young link from melee.


----------



## AlexX (Feb 15, 2008)

WOLFIE DA FOX said:
			
		

> I ment the game itself, and the features in
> the game, not the sales it got.


You talk about how disappointing the features are, yet you're only complaining about the characters, which are only a fraction of the game in the long run.

And Lucario only has a couple moves that are the same as Mewtwo. The rest of them are completely different (although even if they were the same, your argument can't hold any water since there's no Mewtwo in the game for him to be a clone of... meaning he'd still be the only one in the game with that moveset).


----------



## Foxstar (Feb 15, 2008)

WOLFIE DA FOX said:
			
		

> I ment the game itself, and the features in
> the game, not the sales it got.
> Lucario is a retooled mewtwo CLONED
> nintendo can't give characters their own move sets.
> ...



Have you played it? Have you honestly sat down and played it? No? Then be silent..


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 15, 2008)

I say just about everyone's fighting style fits them. Gannon could have used a little more tweaking. But the game looks great to me, like I said before. I spend most of my time on Smash Boards reading things about the game. I have heard from people that played that the clones you speak of are actually very different and clones are basically a thing of the past.

-Onyx


----------



## Magica (Feb 16, 2008)

Why do you
always have to 
type like this?
It actually is kind of
annoying plus it takes
longer to type.
Seriously.

Don't judge a book by it's color. Play the game before you judge on how great it is.


----------



## sakket (Feb 16, 2008)

I for one am completely giving into the hype.


Luigi's negative-zone final smash reminds me so much of Usopp from One Piece.  "I'm already negative.. so it doesn't affect me!"


----------



## AlexX (Feb 16, 2008)

sakket said:
			
		

> Luigi's negative-zone final smash reminds me so much of Usopp from One Piece.  "I'm already negative.. so it doesn't affect me!"


I personally love how the Dojo listed the effects of his final smash as if they were side-effects of some medicine.


----------



## Barnem (Feb 16, 2008)

sakket said:
			
		

> I for one am completely giving into the hype.
> 
> 
> Luigi's negative-zone final smash reminds me so much of Usopp from One Piece.  "I'm already negative.. so it doesn't affect me!"



No way, this is totally WRYYYYYYYGI. 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=QlHxQmd4yCI

For those of you confused:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=s7wzJ6EJdvY

Furthermore, there's only one "new" clone. Toon Link was just a style change + tweaking, and Falco got some tweaking. Diddy Kong is his own character. So the only new "clones" are Wolf and Lucas, and both of them are different in their own ways, so whatever.

Seriously if the only thing you can really complain about 3-4 "clone-like" characters then you're really grasping for straws (not pointed at anyone in particular, just wandered back into this thread). You're gonna buy the game regardless and you're going to touch yourself every night in anticipation of this game if you haven't imported/bought it yet.


----------



## Foxstar (Feb 16, 2008)

DragonMagica said:
			
		

> Why do you
> always have to
> type like this?
> It actually is kind of
> ...




Clearly, someone must
have dropped him on his
head as a small child, or he's
spent almost no time paying
attention in school on how to
properly make statements in a 
fourm, in that case, furry is a 
perfect place for him, he'll be right
at home bitching about a game 
he hasn't gotten his gubby hands on
yet and thus, knows nothing of.

If you guys want some real insight to someone who eats, breaths and sleeps Melee and did most of all of the big Melee tounrys in his time as well as has a Japanese Wii and Brawl, I could maybe get c0nnerc00n to 
drop by and give his insight..maybe, as he's sick of all of the bitching internet critics as most people.


----------



## Bokracroc (Feb 16, 2008)

Tobias Amaranth said:
			
		

> Krystal's been in three games that were, oh I don't know, actual games. Waluigi's been in 0 that were actual games. He's been a generic character in Sports and Minigame games.



Waluigi is a fully playable character, more than Krystal's ever been.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Feb 16, 2008)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Tobias Amaranth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Strikingly I think he has more personality too.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 16, 2008)

Though hes not supposed to, hes just there for party games.

Though Krystal is actually part of story and such.

-Onyx


----------



## AlexX (Feb 16, 2008)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:
			
		

> Strikingly I think he has more personality too.


To be fair, I find both characters to be rather cookie-cutter in terms of personality.

EDIT: Well, I'm posting this video everywhere else hoping it'll get the message through, so I guess I'll post it here as well:

Solid proof that Lucario is *NOT* a Mewtwo clone.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 22, 2008)

I still dislike the number of BAWWING fanboys in various boards.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 22, 2008)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:
			
		

> Bokracroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Personally, I think it may have to do with his character design. It's kind of interesting against the rest of the Mario universe.


----------



## Kirbizard (Feb 22, 2008)

AlexX said:
			
		

> Solid proof that Lucario is *NOT* a Mewtwo clone.


I already knew he wasn't a clone, but that video is new to me. <(n_n)>


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 24, 2008)

There are still BAAAAWWW-ers in smash forums, but what about the furry community? Are they still around?


----------



## AlexX (Feb 24, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:
			
		

> There are still BAAAAWWW-ers in smash forums, but what about the furry community? Are they still around?


Amusingly, the furries I know seem to be taking the info the most maturely.

Even the Fire Emblem fandom seems to still be bitching about people they wished were in there, or people that are assist trophies that they wanted playable (namely Issac... for some strange reason the majority of the FE fandom seems to hate Lyn).


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah theres still people complaining about no.. Isaac and Megaman but barely any if any at all of Krystal, even if shes not an AT.

-Onyx


----------



## Kirbizard (Feb 24, 2008)

OnyxVulpine said:
			
		

> Yeah theres still people complaining about no.. Isaac and Megaman but barely any if any at all of Krystal, even if shes not an AT.
> 
> -Onyx



I've saw more people complaining about lack of Geno, K. Rool and Ridley than anyone else. <(._.)>

IMO Ridley and Krystal deserved a place much more than ROB, even if Kirby's ROB hat is adorable. <(n_n)>


----------



## AlexX (Feb 25, 2008)

Kirbizard said:
			
		

> IMO Ridley and Krystal deserved a place much more than ROB, even if Kirby's ROB hat is adorable. <(n_n)>


Then you clearly have NO idea of how vital ROB is to Nintendo's history. After all, without him, console gaming may very well still be dead.


----------



## Kirbizard (Feb 25, 2008)

AlexX said:
			
		

> Kirbizard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not saying that he didn't deserve a place full stop. I just think that putting in a video game apparatus over one of Nintendo's big 3 bosses is fairly peculiar.
Yeah, he deserved a place as much as any of the other characters. But I really think Ridley should've gotten in that bit more.

At least Ridley's an awesome boss. So it's partially forgiven that he's not playable. <(^-^)>


----------



## AlexX (Feb 25, 2008)

I never said that you were saying that. My point was that Ridley didn't single-handedly save the video game industry. ROB did.


----------



## Kirbizard (Feb 25, 2008)

AlexX said:
			
		

> I never said that you were saying that. My point was that Ridley didn't single-handedly save the video game industry. ROB did.


Yet he did so for being a short-lived gimmick that helped stores sell more NES.
He's only really survived to today mainly due to his cameos and his value among collectors.

Ridley may not have 'saved the industry' but he's had major roles recently and would have been the perfect candidate for another Metroid representative, who has been stuck with one rep. throughout the Smash series.
Considering the complete success of Prime 3, another Metroid character would have been popular with people who have only just started getting into more hardcore gaming.
ROB isn't all that recognisable to those people. <(v_v)>

Of course, due to this, adding ROB is like a tribute to the gamers of old in my opinion, which is why I genuinely don't mind his appearance. <(^-^)^


----------



## sakket (Feb 25, 2008)

im just glad ridleys getting more credit than he did in melee. i wanted to at least fight him.


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 25, 2008)

AlexX said:
			
		

> Bowtoid_Obelisk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TOTALLY a clone. Only real difference between the two seems to be that side move of his.

Sadly disappointing.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 26, 2008)

He doesn't look like a clone to me. Only real thing that looks similar is his B.

-Onyx


----------



## AlexX (Feb 26, 2008)

AlexInsane said:
			
		

> TOTALLY a clone. Only real difference between the two seems to be that side move of his.


What are you talking about? I broke out Melee to check, only their B-button move is similar (although Lucario's flies a lot more horizontally than Mewtwo's does).

EDIT: Some technicalities...


> Ridley may not have 'saved the industry' but he's had major roles recently and would have been the perfect candidate for another Metroid representative, who has been stuck with one rep. throughout the Smash series.


Zero Suit Samus doesn't count? Yeah, she's basically like Zelda and Shiek, but the Dojo counts both Shiek and ZSS as seperate characters from the one they change from...


> Considering the complete success of Prime 3, another Metroid character would have been popular with people who have only just started getting into more hardcore gaming.
> ROB isn't all that recognisable to those people. <(v_v)>


Understandable, but if that was any sort of an issue regarding selecting playable characters, I don't think they would have added Ness in SSB64, the Ice Climbers and Game&Watch in Melee, and now, Pit and ROB in Brawl.

Though to be honest, I think it's sad so few people know how important ROB is to Nintendo's history... It's making me feel really old to have to explain his importance to 75% of people I come accross. x.X


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 26, 2008)

OnyxVulpine said:
			
		

> He doesn't look like a clone to me. Only real thing that looks similar is his B.
> 
> -Onyx



Up smashes are both the same, side smashes are the same, throwing abilities similar, B move is the same, far jumping technique is similar. Lucario is 50% if not more of a clone of Mewtwo.


----------



## IceDragonVisy (Feb 26, 2008)

Clones? In my Brawl?

I only see similarities in the up and side smashes, and the obvious neutral B. The rest...you fail at comparisons.

If you want to bitch about clones, look at Ganondorf. He's more of a clone than anybody else, except possibly Toon Link.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 26, 2008)

There's still BAAAWING at the roster (Roys, Krystals, Mewtwos, etc.).


----------



## AlexX (Feb 26, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:
			
		

> There's still BAAAWING at the roster (Roys, Krystals, Mewtwos, etc.).


This post reminds me that there is an in-joke among the FE fandom that even in his own game, Roy is a clone of Marth (as Roy's game feels a suspiciously lot like Marth's).

EDIT:





> Up smashes are both the same, side smashes are the same, throwing abilities similar, B move is the same, far jumping technique is similar. Lucario is 50% if not more of a clone of Mewtwo.


Ike shares a few of Link's moves including his upward and side smashes. Clearly he is a clone of Link.

Though not that it matters... even if Lucario was a clone of Mewtwo, there's no Mewtwo in the game for him to be a clone of. He'd still be the only one in the game with the moveset.


----------



## Infinity (Feb 26, 2008)

Whoa Tobias posted in this thread?

Toon Link is more of a clone of Melee Link than Brawl Link (the boomerang differences). Plus Toon Link's Down Air spikes hard and can OHKO at 0%. As far as Melee's definitions of clones went I wouldn't consider anyone a clone. Everyone plays differently than everyone else. 

I was one of the people who voted for Krystal in the Japanese site way back when. Needless to say I am somewhat disappointed, but I'm happy with what the roster is.


----------



## IceDragonVisy (Feb 26, 2008)

Infinity, the definition of a "clone" in the SSB world is a character that has the same, or _mostly_ the same base moveset as the character they were "cloned" from. The only significant differences between Link and Toon Link that I could spot right away are the up smash, and the neutral and back aerial attacks. The same is with Falcon and Ganondorf; the only major differences are basic A attack, his up smash and forward aerial (Which he had in SSBM), as well as the obvious Final Smash. Everything else is basically the same. *[EDIT: Actually, Ganondorf is probably more "Luigified" than a "clone". I avoided using the term because I didn't fully understand it (Not to mention the name, which sounds ridiculous to me), but I just looked it up and found out its definition.]*

I might take back my previous statement about Mewtwo and Lucario though, because I haven't bothered to unlock Mewtwo again after I wiped my data and can't remember what some of his moves actually were. I still remember the ones I stated before, though. But as AlexX said, Lucario is the only one in the game with the moveset, so the clone argument for him is pretty much moot.


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 26, 2008)

Krystal would've just been a clone, just like Falco, just like Wolf. There are differences between the three Star Fox characters, but there are very few. Fox, Falco, and Wolf share the same Final Smash, which shows a remarkable lack of creativity and a surplus of laziness. Their triple jump is probably the same, as well as the reflector. They don't play differently enough for me. I'd rather every character have a unique set of attacks that is unlike any other characters. It's obviously not going to happen but characters who have moves which are essentially pallet-swaps of other character moves are clones and that's the end of it.

Thankfully, Marth is not a clone of anybody in Brawl, not like in Melee, where he and Roy were peas in a pod, except Marth was girly and Roy kicked all kinds of ass.

Clones are thus:
Ganondorf
Pichu
Falco
Wolf
Young Link
Dr. Mario
Hm, who am I missing?


----------



## AlexX (Feb 26, 2008)

AlexInsane said:
			
		

> Fox, Falco, and Wolf share the same Final Smash, which shows a remarkable lack of creativity and a surplus of laziness.





			
				I said:
			
		

> This was pretty much a problem regardless of how they dealt with it. Had they given them something else (like calling in an air strike by the rest of the star fox/wolf team), it most likely would have ended up like someone else's Final Smash (in my example's case, Pit's) and people would have complained that they could have at least been honest and made it the same than try to pass off a reskinned old one as a new one. And this ignores that the Landmaster is a pretty good Final Smash (since it covers a large area the enemy can't walk on, and it's effective at defeating enemies with since at a distance they'll just get shot, and at close range they'll just get barrel-roll'd).






> Thankfully, Marth is not a clone of anybody in Brawl, not like in Melee, where he and Roy were peas in a pod, except Marth was girly and Roy kicked all kinds of ass.


I guess I should point out that as far as the FE fandom is concerned, Roy is the one we consider to be the clone since Marth is something notable to the series while Roy wasn't anything special aside from starring in the newest installment (at the time).


----------



## Kirbizard (Feb 27, 2008)

AlexX said:
			
		

> > Ridley may not have 'saved the industry' but he's had major roles recently and would have been the perfect candidate for another Metroid representative, who has been stuck with one rep. throughout the Smash series.
> 
> 
> Zero Suit Samus doesn't count? Yeah, she's basically like Zelda and Shiek, but the Dojo counts both Shiek and ZSS as seperate characters from the one they change from...


No ZZSamus doesn't count. I consider her to be one character like Sheik/Zelda because they have to implemented into a strategy together.
Plus, they don't have a separate space on the character select screen.
The reason _I_ think they have their own place on the website is because it's possible to play as only one throughout an entire match.
P. Trainer is forced to switch after either two minutes or after getting KO'd and Warioman is a limited effect, hence why they don't have their own pages.

<(n_n)>


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 28, 2008)

AlexInsane said:
			
		

> Krystal would've just been a clone, just like Falco, just like Wolf. There are differences between the three Star Fox characters, but there are very few. Fox, Falco, and Wolf share the same Final Smash, which shows a remarkable lack of creativity and a surplus of laziness. Their triple jump is probably the same, as well as the reflector. They don't play differently enough for me. I'd rather every character have a unique set of attacks that is unlike any other characters. It's obviously not going to happen but characters who have moves which are essentially pallet-swaps of other character moves are clones and that's the end of it.



Before you try to same something, I suggest...
1) reading smash forums
2) watch Wolf Expose

Because I really want to knock another ZOMGWOLFISACLONE person but I wanna hold back for now and let the ignorance fade.


----------



## AlexX (Feb 28, 2008)

Kirbizard said:
			
		

> The reason _I_ think they have their own place on the website is because it's possible to play as only one throughout an entire match.
> P. Trainer is forced to switch after either two minutes or after getting KO'd and Warioman is a limited effect, hence why they don't have their own pages.


Switching with the pokemon trainer takes only a couple of seconds and is incapable of being interrupted, so I don't think that really matters.

Still, you must remember that there's a lot of Nintendo franchises that are or aren't being favored for one reason or another. For example, Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn is a very recent installment to the FE series, a series that now spans 10 games (with an 11th in the making as we speak). That's only 3 or 4 less games than the Zelda series, yet the Zelda series has 4 representatives (5 if you count Shiek) while Fire Emblem only has two. Likewise, the Starfox series only has 5 games if you count Adventures, two of which are generally regarded as terrible, and yet it has 3 representatives.

As you can see, there's clearly a lot more that goes into deciding what characters get a slot in the smash bros series than just advertizing new games, or how many installments a series has.


----------



## Kirbizard (Feb 28, 2008)

I didn't say anything about that though. <(@_@)>
I already know there's more in it than that. With the exception of Roy in Melee of course. <(^_-)^

So, my original argument still stands.


Either way, I'm looking forward to playing with the beefed Kirby. ^(^.^)^
The only thing that worries me is that Kirbycides have became a whole lot harder to pull off than before... <(x_x)>
That was my favourite finishing move in Melee. <(x_X)>


----------



## AlexX (Feb 29, 2008)

Kirbizard said:
			
		

> I didn't say anything about that though. <(@_@)>
> I already know there's more in it than that. With the exception of Roy in Melee of course. <(^_-)^
> 
> So, my original argument still stands.


Your original argument was that Ridley deserved a playable slot more than ROB because he's from a series that is better-known and has a recent installment. I countered that argument, so it really doesn't still stand...


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 2, 2008)

You know what? I thought Ridley was better as a boss - it makes him epic.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah Fox, Falco, and Wolf are surprisingly different. All they're reflectors are very different.

Fox's is pretty much same from before.
Falco kicks his forward like a boomerang and it comes back to him.
Wolf's looks different, and can only damage/bump people off on the first wave, otherwise you can just walk through and into him and beat the hell out of him.

-Onyx


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 3, 2008)

Now people are BAAAWWWWING over the English VA.


----------



## AlexX (Mar 3, 2008)

I personally find all the voices at least tolerable, although I find it amusing that Meta-Knight sounds like a Russian Darth Vader... Ike's voice is kinda meh (he sounds a lot older than he shoud), but his VA isn't really impressive in either the English or Japanese version, so I guess it doesn't matter.


----------



## ZenryuDoC (Mar 3, 2008)

is there exactly any news on when Brawl comes out? i need a final date!!! sorry...being in Iraq causes severe gamer depression and insanity.


----------



## Magica (Mar 3, 2008)

English VA's? Link please.


----------



## AlexX (Mar 3, 2008)

DragonMagica said:
			
		

> English VA's? Link please.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPuesnIp0VY
and
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQOEHk9mhbI


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Mar 3, 2008)

ZenryuDoC said:
			
		

> is there exactly any news on when Brawl comes out? i need a final date!!! sorry...being in Iraq causes severe gamer depression and insanity.



March 9th.. Where have you been? hah.

-Onyx


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 4, 2008)

Err you forgot Part 3

http://youtube.com/watch?v=arRHChWh5tk

I personally don't mind Wolf's. Granted, he is no Assault Wolf (the best of the Wolf VA), but still good.

And Snake codec stuff.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=mx_Cen3qoSA
http://youtube.com/watch?v=FYmSzubQJKU
http://youtube.com/watch?v=xDSwdWMmwJA
http://youtube.com/watch?v=BvBVT0iBqDg


----------



## IceDragonVisy (Mar 5, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=8ZDgjjDnWLM

Game's been hacked, and now we can see characters using other characters' movesets.

Pikachu...cannot unsee. D:

EDIT: And no, I'm not linking to the others. Read the submitter's description for them.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## AlexX (Mar 6, 2008)

Well, since nobody seems to have a problem with Okamichan posting stuff related to his obvious favorite Brawl character, I might as well post a combo video about mine.

I think we have proof that speed no longer dominates all in the Smash Bros world...


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Mar 9, 2008)

*yawn*

Almost midnight, almost the last in the world to get it.

-Onyx


----------



## AlexInsane (Mar 9, 2008)

Brawl is iffy for me. I don't care at all for how small the characters are in comparison to the stage they're on. Jumping ability has been hindered incredibly for several characters. Characters are realistic, but colors are muted and dull. Stages which crumble or have activity distract from Brawling, which is a sure way to get your ass kicked by the computer.

I'm not really all that impressed with it. I prefer Melee, really.


----------



## AlexX (Mar 9, 2008)

> I don't care at all for how small the characters are in comparison to the stage they're on.


That doesn't make any sense... Look at the melee stages. The characters are LARGER than they were in melee. Besides, I'd rather not fight on a cramped stage. Some range for movement is nice.



> Jumping ability has been hindered incredibly for several characters.


I don't quite understand this point... The characters are surviving longer in this game than in melee because they float more when in the air, and thus, get a lot more out of their jumps. A lot of recover abilities are better than they look, too. For example, I've found that despite all apperances, Ike's recovery moves are actually pretty good.



> Characters are realistic, but colors are muted and dull.


I don't quite understand this point either, but for different reasons... Please specify.



> Stages which crumble or have activity distract from Brawling, which is a sure way to get your ass kicked by the computer.


I like destructable environments. They allow for more unique gameplay and make you adapt to a changing environment (although I admit I like scrolling stages and the Warioware stage for the same reason). I also don't see how destructable stages affect the gameplay unless you're standing on something as it is destroyed, but if that's the case you can just jump away.


----------



## AlexInsane (Mar 10, 2008)

Characters are most definitely not larger than they were in Melee. It might have something to do with camera perspective, because in Brawl the camera doesn't focus on you when you get closer to your opponent, which is what happened in Melee.

Jumping ability has been increased for Fox, which I was very happy about, but Peach's jump is so bad that I almost cried. She was one of my favorite characters from Melee and now she can't jump worth a shit. Hovering is useless if you can't hover far above your opponent's head and then come down like a brick on them. Donkey Kong's upward jumping is terrible too. Luigi is as fucked up as ever; every time he shows up in a game he sticks out like a sore thumb.

The characters are little more realistic, but the colors they used for the clothing is so drab, so boring. I preferred the vibrant colors of Melee to Brawl.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Mar 10, 2008)

Ike is a beast, his recovery is very good after you learn how they work.

Man this game is pretty leet. I don't like Smash Balls as much as I thought I would.


----------



## AlexX (Mar 10, 2008)

AlexInsane said:
			
		

> Characters are most definitely not larger than they were in Melee. It might have something to do with camera perspective, because in Brawl the camera doesn't focus on you when you get closer to your opponent, which is what happened in Melee.


Play on one of the melee stages with people from melee and then look at the same cast on the same stage in melee. Either the stage is smaller or the characters are larger.



> Jumping ability has been increased for Fox, which I was very happy about, but Peach's jump is so bad that I almost cried. She was one of my favorite characters from Melee and now she can't jump worth a shit. Hovering is useless if you can't hover far above your opponent's head and then come down like a brick on them. Donkey Kong's upward jumping is terrible too.


Because Peach can float and use her umbrella, she can stay in the air for incredible lengths of time. DK has always been better at horizontal distance. Fox I can't really say much about.



> Luigi is as fucked up as ever; every time he shows up in a game he sticks out like a sore thumb.


Not quite sure what you mean, but at least its better than him being a clone (not that any seem to exist anymore... or at least from the ones I've personally seen so far).



> The characters are little more realistic, but the colors they used for the clothing is so drab, so boring. I preferred the vibrant colors of Melee to Brawl.


Well, to be fair ones like Ike and Link look that way because that's their design. Plus the game as a whole seems to have a bit of a more serious tone to it.


----------



## Foxstar (Mar 10, 2008)

AlexInsane said:
			
		

> NITPICKING, BITCHING, MOANING, WHINING, BAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!



srsy guyz.

If you let a stage's effects cause you to lose to the CPU, then I weep for you, I do. Does your ass hurt over the fact that wavedashing is gone too?
Characters for sure larger, get a better TV or something, that would take care of your color issues too.


----------



## IceDragonVisy (Mar 10, 2008)

The only scrolling stage that I didn't like in Melee was Icicle Mountain (In fact, that's the only stage I turn off for random stage selection), and in Brawl it looks like Rumble Falls will suffer the same fate. Destructible stages I have no qualms with.


----------



## AlexX (Mar 10, 2008)

Weapon Yoshi said:
			
		

> The only scrolling stage that I didn't like in Melee was Icicle Mountain (In fact, that's the only stage I turn off for random stage selection), and in Brawl it looks like Rumble Falls will suffer the same fate. Destructible stages I have no qualms with.


I personally think Rumble Falls is a lot better than Icicle Mountain (which I actually did not care for, myself). Yeah, it scrolls, but it will only scroll up. Plus the layout is a lot more constant (or at least it feels that way... it felt like the stage was fairly randomized on Icicle Mountain). It warns you when it's about to speed up so that you can prepare, too.


----------



## IceDragonVisy (Mar 10, 2008)

Well, I won't know for sure if I'll like it or not until I get Brawl. But you're right, it does warn you, which at least makes it more tolerable than Icicle Mountain.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 10, 2008)

So, I'm digging the ever-loving fuck out Brawl. The one thing that baffles me, though...what's with the incredibly tiny items. I'm assuming that pixel there is a deku nut, and this other pixel is a mine?

Am I missing something, or did they do this for the sake of strategy?


----------



## AlexX (Mar 10, 2008)

I think you've found another example of how characters are larger compared to how they were in melee.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 10, 2008)

Ah, but the question still stands. If the characters were larger why wouldn't you scale up the items? I mean even compared to Olimar, the deku nut is the size of his pinky toe or something (is that a deku nut?).

Still, great game. It's not like its that difficult to get around, I just need time to recall that that speck on the screen is actually something to my advantage.


----------



## AlexInsane (Mar 11, 2008)

Foxstar said:
			
		

> AlexInsane said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a good TV. In fact, it's brand new. The characters are still tiny in comparison to their surroundings. 

And yeah, when you're fighting a Lv. 9 CPU and you have to watch out for lasers and lava and shit on some of the levels, it tends to annoy the shit out of me. I never really used wavedashing all that much; I just preferred to whale on people and use lots of bombs

Melee was great, because when you did a dodge in mid air, you could actually MOVE in the direction you dodged. In Brawl, you can't up dodge directionally in midair, which is a shame.


----------



## AlexX (Mar 11, 2008)

AlexInsane said:
			
		

> And yeah, when you're fighting a Lv. 9 CPU and you have to watch out for lasers and lava and shit on some of the levels, it tends to annoy the shit out of me.


Stages have had hazards since the 64 game. This is nothing new.



> Melee was great, because when you did a dodge in mid air, you could actually MOVE in the direction you dodged. In Brawl, you can't up dodge directionally in midair, which is a shame.


If they allowed you to move while dodging like before, you'd be able to wavedash again (since that was the key factor that made it possible), which is what most of us didn't want to see returning.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Mar 11, 2008)

They are using a partial Havok engine so you dodge in with your momentum.

-Onyx


----------



## IceDragonVisy (Mar 11, 2008)

AlexInsane said:
			
		

> Melee was great, because when you did a dodge in mid air, you could actually MOVE in the direction you dodged. In Brawl, you can't up dodge directionally in midair, which is a shame.



You should be thankful that you can do anything at all when you do a midair dodge. Midair dodges in Melee made you completely helpless once they're done until you touch the ground. Now, in Brawl, you can do one and still be able to jump and attack, which can aid in recovery as well as allowing you to more easily punish attempted juggles/combos.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 12, 2008)

XD I still recall that lucario screenshot.

Anyway, so far, a lot of people are now liking Wolf. They don't see him as a clone anymore!!!


----------



## AlexInsane (Mar 13, 2008)

Snake is rather disappointing. Projectiles are worthless to me; I want physical attacks. He could've been seriously good if all his B attacks were projectiles and all his A's were physical, but the ratio for him is fucked up, and that makes me sad.


----------



## Infinity (Mar 14, 2008)

HOLY SHIT! That avatar nearly gave me a heart attack, Weapon Yoshi.

This is Brawl, not Melee 2.0. Lucario and Wolf are my mains already, I love this game.


----------



## AlexX (Mar 14, 2008)

AlexInsane said:
			
		

> Snake is rather disappointing. Projectiles are worthless to me; I want physical attacks. He could've been seriously good if all his B attacks were projectiles and all his A's were physical, but the ratio for him is fucked up, and that makes me sad.


God FORBID they make him a UNIQUE character...


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Mar 14, 2008)

Dude Snakes is friggin sweet! He has a steep learning curve but I see very high potential for lots of his moves.

I use Zelda, the only thing that irritates me about her is her Up B.. Feels different and I get hit out of it in the first few frames.

-Onyx


----------



## shiftyfox (Mar 14, 2008)

Im just really liking how super balanced all the characters are.  Game & Watch is actually legit now, which makes me happy.


----------



## AlexX (Mar 14, 2008)

I personally like how SSE makes you try out each character at least once... I found out I was pretty good with a few characters I would have normally never played as.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Mar 14, 2008)

Yeah I found that I am pretty decent with Link, but I hate Dedede. I actually started getting good with Marth -.-

G&W when I used as a joke with my bro and stuff.. hes pretty decent, his Fsmash is pretty powerful. His B is good for some quick small damage as well.. And using his Oil bucket is fun 

-Onyx


----------



## shiftyfox (Mar 14, 2008)

I always used Mr. Game in melee just because I thought he was really cool, and eventually I got decent with him.  He was already pretty powerful, but hes a hes a lot quicker in brawl.  My only complaint is that they replaced his sausage (or bacon) with fish.
Lucario is pretty good now, even though I was terrible with mewtwo.  Wario is pretty fun too, i love the bike.  I haven't  
found a character I really don't like the more I think about it.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 14, 2008)

OnyxVulpine said:
			
		

> I hate Dedede.



DON'T SAY SUCH HURTFUL THINGS! :cry:

I love Dedede, and I'm trying to figure out ways to make him a really good main. His speed for a heavy is pretty decent and of course his moves do damage like nothing else.

Course, I can't help but be attracted to the quick characters. I'm lovin' Lucario even though you have to be hurt to do any real damage. And Wolf is insane, I like him way more than I ever did Fox.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 17, 2008)

Obligatory Leather Wolf Ass Response


----------



## AlexX (Mar 17, 2008)

I am incredibly tempted to post that one Simpsons parody where ZSSamus is skiing down a hill and can't get a similar scene of Snake out of her head.

Sadly, I can't seem to find it... >:


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Mar 17, 2008)

I don't like big slow characters. Ike is an exception since hes not very big. I'm more of a speedy/balance character sort of guy. Which also means I hate Donkey Kong and Bowser.

I don't like any of his moves either.

-Onyx


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 19, 2008)

lol randomness


----------



## AlexX (Mar 20, 2008)

Okamichan, where are you getting all these macros?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 20, 2008)

That one? From DA.

This one? From a youtube vid.


----------



## Riasiru (Mar 20, 2008)

Wolf almost seems... to be up to no good in that one... ((As per his usual...))

Lucario is my fav... and I'm at my best using him... although... His down B and Up B urk me. I like them, but, he has one of the up B's that leaves you in an idle state untill you land on the ground, and his down B takes forever to finish and doesn't kick in the moment you use it. I've struck the pose only to be hit, and then struck the pose and had the effect wear off before I got smacked before I could move agian!

All bashing of my fav aside, I've a serious question! Is it just me, or does Lucario seem... kinda heavy for someone who is so nimble?


----------



## AlexInsane (Mar 20, 2008)

Heavy? Nonsense. Judging by his jump, he's fairly light, but I think they classify him as a middleweight in the strategy guide.

The fact that he's so light does him a disservice, because by the time you accumulate enough damage to increase your Aura, you're a prime target to be bumped off the stage.


----------



## Rhainor (Mar 20, 2008)

AlexInsane said:
			
		

> The fact that he's so light does him a disservice, because by the time you accumulate enough damage to increase your Aura, you're a prime target to be bumped off the stage.



Having not played as Lucario, I can't say for sure, but offhand, I'd say that's intentional, for balance purposes.


----------



## AlexX (Mar 20, 2008)

Riasiru said:
			
		

> Lucario is my fav... and I'm at my best using him... although... His down B and Up B urk me. I like them, but, he has one of the up B's that leaves you in an idle state untill you land on the ground, and his down B takes forever to finish and doesn't kick in the moment you use it. I've struck the pose only to be hit, and then struck the pose and had the effect wear off before I got smacked before I could move agian!


Lucario's down-B is like Ike and Marth's counter... Specifically, it requires perfect timing in order to pull off. Otherwise, it's just a waste and leaves you vulnerable (although if it does work it can be pretty effective).

His up-B leaving him idle? I'm pretty sure everyone not named Sonic, Snake, or Yoshi are like that. If you can't get back to the stage with all your character's jumping power, there's really not much you can do about it (unless you're in a multiplayer battle and can jump off a nearby character's head, of course...)

EDIT:





			
				WolfoxOkamichan said:
			
		

> This one? From a youtube vid.


I just found that video... Mind if I ask what you used to rip the frames from it? Love how they snuck in Shiida and Elincia~


----------



## Riasiru (Mar 21, 2008)

Heh, by idle I mean, unable to attack. Your list is a little short, I can think of at least one more character that can use UP B and not idle, in fact... she can use up B repeatively!! Yay, zero suit Samus!! XP

Anywho, all I'm saying is, I hate not being able to dodge or attack players as they try to intercept me on my way back... The idle is really annoying after you've played with a character that doesn't have one!

Edit: Oh, and Olimar doesn't idle after his Up B either... if I recall correctly.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Mar 21, 2008)

Riasiru said:
			
		

> Heh, by idle I mean, unable to attack. Your list is a little short, I can think of at least one more character that can use UP B and not idle, in fact... she can use up B repeatively!! Yay, zero suit Samus!! XP
> 
> Anywho, all I'm saying is, I hate not being able to dodge or attack players as they try to intercept me on my way back... The idle is really annoying after you've played with a character that doesn't have one!



I don't quite understand what you mean by this... I'm pretty sure they are usually in free fall after an Up B.

-Onyx


----------



## AlexX (Mar 21, 2008)

Riasiru said:
			
		

> Edit: Oh, and Olimar doesn't idle after his Up B either... if I recall correctly.


No, he does. He's my secondary character (right behind Ike), so I tend to see it often if miss with the pikmin rope...


----------



## Riasiru (Mar 22, 2008)

Idle is a word I learned from Pikmin, wasn't it grand? Anywho, it basicly means, not doing anything. Semi-idle and idle falls are diffrent. In an idle fall, there are no options, you can slightly adjust your direction, but that's all. In a semi-Idle fall, some options are turned off, but you still have some, such as attacking with normal air moves, and possibly using R for a dodge if you still have it. They don't seem to diffrent, but if you're coming down to greet an eager opponent, a nice smack to the head is a very valuable thing to be able to deliver!


----------



## balt-lightning (Mar 22, 2008)

AlexX said:
			
		

> I am incredibly tempted to post that one Simpsons parody where ZSSamus is skiing down a hill and can't get a similar scene of Snake out of her head.
> 
> Sadly, I can't seem to find it... >:




whut ive not heard of this


brawl owns. I hated sonic being in it, and now hes the charri I Use :C


----------



## Fou-lu (Mar 22, 2008)

I believe he means this one right here


----------



## balt-lightning (Mar 22, 2008)

LOL! That is brilliant. 
"looks like i'm wearing, nothing at all, nothing at all, NOTHING AT ALL! "


----------



## AlexX (Mar 23, 2008)

Riasiru said:
			
		

> Idle is a word I learned from Pikmin, wasn't it grand? Anywho, it basicly means, not doing anything. Semi-idle and idle falls are diffrent. In an idle fall, there are no options, you can slightly adjust your direction, but that's all. In a semi-Idle fall, some options are turned off, but you still have some, such as attacking with normal air moves, and possibly using R for a dodge if you still have it. They don't seem to diffrent, but if you're coming down to greet an eager opponent, a nice smack to the head is a very valuable thing to be able to deliver!


I know that... and as I said, Olimar indeed cannot take any actions at all after using his up+B. And neither can Ivysaur, which makes sense since those two only have a tether as their form of recovery after their second jump. ZSSamus and the others who have tethers as a form of recovery have other options, as well. Even so, aside from her, Snake, Sonic, and Yoshi, everyone else will still flash black after using their up+B moves and therefore be unable to do anything else until they land, be it attack or dodge.

EDIT: Yup, that's the animation I was talking about. Stupid sexy Snake...


----------



## Magica (Mar 23, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:
			
		

> Obligatory Leather Wolf Ass Response



Not mine, but I had to share. I love Snake's ass. ;D


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 23, 2008)

The game has captured Snake's ass magnificently and what's great is his molesting ability.


----------



## Magica (Mar 23, 2008)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:
			
		

> The game has captured Snake's ass magnificently and what's great is his molesting ability.



Don't forget shots of Peach's panties.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 23, 2008)

I realized that Wolf is a yiff bait. =O


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Mar 23, 2008)

Err.. Yeah.. Anyway at least Zelda has some.. Whatever they are called. Pants like things under her dress 

-Onyx


----------



## AlexInsane (Mar 23, 2008)

AlexX said:
			
		

> Riasiru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ROB doesn't flash black after his triple jump, either.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Mar 23, 2008)

Probably because he can use it multiple times


----------



## Fou-lu (Mar 23, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:
			
		

> I realized that Wolf is a yiff bait. =O



Oh, indeed he is.
Let me join in on the fun.


----------



## AlexX (Mar 23, 2008)

Someone decided to go through the trouble of taking snapshots of every character during the KO where they smack the screen... I don't know about you guys, but I find quite a few of their expressions quite funny.


----------



## AlexInsane (Mar 23, 2008)

AlexX said:
			
		

> Someone decided to go through the trouble of taking snapshots of every character during the KO where they smack the screen... I don't know about you guys, but I find quite a few of their expressions quite funny.



L-O-FUCKIN-L!

Zero Suit Samus is HILARIOUS. XD I like Peach too: Even when she's blasted off the stage, she still smiling. Must be all the crack she smokes.

Donkey Kong's all "HOLY SHIT, I HAVE FEET."


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 23, 2008)

I enjoy Zelda's "Yarinaika" face.
Also, Rob can see forever.



> Don't forget shots of Peach's panties.


Yes, we should never forget that.


----------



## AlexInsane (Mar 23, 2008)

Fou-lu said:
			
		

> WolfoxOkamichan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A new X-rated Smash move: Fox Fisting!


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Mar 23, 2008)

I think its sig time with those pics..


----------



## Magica (Mar 23, 2008)

Fou-lu said:
			
		

>



Showed this in an mIRC channel I was in and a friend of mine said this: "The whole space pilot things wasn't working out, so Fox decided to make use of his proctology degree."


----------



## Fou-lu (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh god, what have I done!?


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Mar 23, 2008)

Hehe


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 24, 2008)

I really need to ask people who are good in PS to make me a Wolf sig. <_<


----------



## AlexInsane (Mar 25, 2008)

OnyxVulpine said:
			
		

> Hehe



This is your brain. The picture above is your brain on drugs.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Mar 25, 2008)

For some reason, Onyxs' name pops up in your head when your doing drugs. Be forewarned.


----------



## AlexX (Mar 26, 2008)

OnyxVulpine said:
			
		

> Hehe


Oh, this is typical. I leave for a couple days and Onyx beats me to the perfect Ike sig! T.T

Oh well, at least there's still some pictures of Olimar I can make a sig out of~


----------



## Fou-lu (Mar 27, 2008)

AlexX said:
			
		

> Oh, this is typical. I leave for a couple days and Onyx beats me to the perfect Ike sig! T.T
> 
> Oh well, at least there's still some pictures of Olimar I can make a sig out of~



Oh yes, please do that. At least if you're gonna use the pic where he gets smashed at the screen. I love watching that unholy thing suffer!!:twisted: 
know why? Because my Pikmin 2 savegame somehow became corrupt...twice! suffer bitch!!


----------



## AlexX (Mar 31, 2008)

Thread bumped for EPIC COMIC:


































Is my post to long? I hope it isn't too long...


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Mar 31, 2008)

AlexX said:
			
		

> OnyxVulpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That one isn't as good as the one I originally made. Once I clicked to use text then my Photoshop crashed.. and I usually save right after the text too. Ah well. I just made that one but I don't use it... wait.. Not on this forum anyway.

-Onyx


----------



## AlexX (Mar 31, 2008)

OnyxVulpine said:
			
		

> That one isn't as good as the one I originally made. Once I clicked to use text then my Photoshop crashed.. and I usually save right after the text too. Ah well. I just made that one but I don't use it... wait.. Not on this forum anyway.


I still think it looks pretty awesome and made good use of the starting image, even if I ignore my obvious Ike fanboyism.


----------



## Fou-lu (Mar 31, 2008)

AlexX said:
			
		

> Thread bumped for EPIC COMIC:



Oh god no! Just when I thought I could sleep without having horrible nightmares about a moveset swapped Pikachu.....you have to go and post this. That Pikachu is creepy.:cry:


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Mar 31, 2008)

Damn, Lucas and Link look downright evil!


----------



## AlexX (Apr 1, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:
			
		

> Damn, Lucas and Link look downright evil!


I am told that the whole comic is a spoof of the Hellsing manga, so I guess it makes sense that all the characters would be made to look evil like that...


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Apr 1, 2008)

AlexX said:
			
		

> DarkTalbain64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well all the others weren't that bad, they did look evil but Lucas and Link were the best in that respect.


----------



## Vore Writer (Apr 1, 2008)

Anybody else notice how useless Fox's Landmaster is in some stages?


----------



## AlexX (Apr 1, 2008)

Vore Writer said:
			
		

> Anybody else notice how useless Fox's Landmaster is in some stages?


It's also near-impossible to dodge on others.

You know, just like pretty much every other final smash in the game... =P


----------

